# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Ուրանի հանք բացելը=ինքնասպանության

## Erevan

Հայաստանում Սևանի շրջակայքում Ռուսաստանի Հանրապետությունը ծրագրում է բացել ուրանի հանք, որը մահացու վտանգ է ներկայացնում մեր համար,քանի որ նրանց հանքանյութի վերամշակումն, այստեղ չի կատարվելու, այլ կատարելու են միայն նախնական վերամշակում, այն Ռ.Դ. տեղափոխելու: Այնտեղ վերջնական կվերամշակվիւ և վառելիքի համար պիտանի կդարռնա:
1,Հյաստանի տարածքով այդ հանքանյութը տեղափոխելիս, ոչ միայն հանքավայրի շրջակայքը, այլև ամբողջ հայաստանի տարածքը ռադիոակտիվությամբ կաղտոտվի;
2,Այն ուրանը որը այստեղ հանելու են և վերամշակելու, անմիջական վաճառման ենթակա չէ, եթե նույնիսկ այն վաճառման համար հանեին;
3,Հայաստանը   շատ փոքր երկիր է և առաջացած ռադիոակտիվ թափոնները պահելու տեղ չունենք;Եթե նույնիսկ այն Հայաստանից դուրս հանեն, ապա գործում է 1 կետը; 
4,Ռադիոակտիվ ֆոնը Երևանում ատոմակայանի պատճառով նորման գերազանցում է,իսկ հանքի շրջակայքում` շատ անգամ  պատկերացրեք ինչ կլինի, եթե Ուրանի հանք բացեն; 
Ռադիոակտիվ նյութերի վնասակար ազդեցությունը ներկայացնելու կարիք չկա;

----------


## Ծով

Ի՞նչ կարող եմ ասել...Բարի՛ ինքնասպանություն բոլորիս/ :LOL: /...
Ես տեղյակ չեմ՝ որքանով է ռեալ էդ ծրագրի իրագործման ցանկությունը, բայց ժողովուրդս դժվար թե իր առողջության համար գոնե պայքարի...
Արդեն չեմ զարմանում :Bad:  :Sad:

----------


## Erevan

> Ի՞նչ կարող եմ ասել...Բարի՛ ինքնասպանություն բոլորիս//...
> Ես տեղյակ չեմ՝ որքանով է ռեալ էդ ծրագրի իրագործման ցանկությունը, բայց ժողովուրդս դժվար թե իր առողջության համար գոնե պայքարի...
> Արդեն չեմ զարմանում


Հանքը բացելու համաձայնությունը ձեռք բեերված է թէ ոչ հստակ կիմանամ կասեմ;, բայց որ ուզում են և քննարկվում է հաստատ ;

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Է՜հ, հետո էլ կզարմանան, թե ինչու են շատանում չարորակ նորագոյացությունները  :Sad:

----------


## schuschanik

Կասկած անգամ չունեմ , որ կառավարությունը կուլ է գնալու այդ առաջարկին, տեղին կլինի ասել նաև պահանջարկին, քանզի Ռուսաստանի հիմքերը այնքան ամուր են Հայաստանում, որ նա նույնիսկ  թելադրողի դերում է.

----------


## Grieg

որևէ լրատվամիջոցից կարողես հղումներ տալ այս հարցի վերաբերյալ?
կարծեմ НВ կար ինչ որ բան գրած բայց դա անցյալ տարի էր շատ բաներ դեռ հաստատ չեր

----------


## Սամվել

> Հայաստանում Սևանի շրջակայքում Ռուսաստանի Հանրապետությունը ծրագրում է բացել ուրանի հանք, որը մահացու վտանգ է ներկայացնում մեր համար,քանի որ նրանց հանքանյութի վերամշակումն, այստեղ չի կատարվելու, այլ կատարելու են միայն նախնական վերամշակում, այն Ռ.Դ. տեղափոխելու: Այնտեղ վերջնական կվերամշակվիւ և վառելիքի համար պիտանի կդարռնա:
> 1,Հյաստանի տարածքով այդ հանքանյութը տեղափոխելիս, ոչ միայն հանքավայրի շրջակայքը, այլև ամբողջ հայաստանի տարածքը ռադիոակտիվությամբ կաղտոտվի;
> 2,Այն ուրանը որը այստեղ հանելու են և վերամշակելու, անմիջական վաճառման ենթակա չէ, եթե նույնիսկ այն վաճառման համար հանեին;
> 3,Հայաստանը   շատ փոքր երկիր է և առաջացած ռադիոակտիվ թափոնները պահելու տեղ չունենք;Եթե նույնիսկ այն Հայաստանից դուրս հանեն, ապա գործում է 1 կետը; 
> 4,Ռադիոակտիվ ֆոնը Երևանում ատոմակայանի պատճառով նորման գերազանցում է,իսկ հանքի շրջակայքում` շատ անգամ  պատկերացրեք ինչ կլինի, եթե Ուրանի հանք բացեն; 
> Ռադիոակտիվ նյութերի վնասակար ազդեցությունը ներկայացնելու կարիք չկա;


ՉԵմ հասկանում էսի կոկնկրետ բանա թե ուղակի ենթադրություն  :Think:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ինձ լուրեր են հասել, որ 2008թ. արդեն սկսվելու են Ճամբարակի շրջակայքում ուրանի հանքի հետազոտման աշխատանքները: Նման աշխատանքներ տարվել են դեռևս ԽՍՀՄ գիտնականների կողմից, սակայն գաղտնի են պահվել: Եվ քանի որ բացակայում են այդ հետազոտման աշխատանքների արդյունքները, ապա ամեն ինչ սկսելու են սկզբից:

----------


## Grieg

> Ինձ լուրեր են հասել, որ 2008թ. արդեն սկսվելու են Ճամբարակի շրջակայքում ուրանի հանքի հետազոտման աշխատանքները: Նման աշխատանքներ տարվել են դեռևս ԽՍՀՄ գիտնականների կողմից, սակայն գաղտնի են պահվել: Եվ քանի որ բացակայում են այդ հետազոտման աշխատանքների արդյունքները, ապա ամեն ինչ սկսելու են սկզբից:


այո..ուռանի հանքի հետազոտուման համար պայմանագիր է կնքվել.. որ հետո ժամանակ լինի կգտնեմ դրա մասին հղումը և տեղադրեմ .
Այսօրվա մեր ցույցը նաև ուղղված է լինելու ընդդեմ ուռանքի հանքի շահագործման

----------


## Vishapakah

Մենք հայերս հետաքրքիր ժողովուրդ ենք: :Jpit:  Բողոքում ենք, որ երկրի տնտեսությունը վատն է, բայց երբ տնտեսությունը բարձրացնելու համար հստակ քայլեր են արվում, սկսում ենք դրանից էլ բողոքել: :Jpit:  Ներկա վիճակից գոհ չենք, բայց տնտեսական ծրագրերն էլ չեն բավարարում, բա հիմա ինչ ենք անելու? :Tongue:

----------


## Grieg

> Մենք հայերս հետաքրքիր ժողովուրդ ենք: Բողոքում ենք, որ երկրի տնտեսությունը վատն է, բայց երբ տնտեսությունը բարձրացնելու համար հստակ քայլեր են արվում, սկսում ենք դրանից էլ բողոքել: Ներկա վիճակից գոհ չենք, բայց տնտեսական ծրագրերն էլ չեն բավարարում, բա հիմա ինչ ենք անելու?


ահա ճիշտ որ եկեք "զարգացնենք" մեր տնտեսություն օրինակ կարելի է  մասսայական կանանց վաճառել դուբայ, երեխաներին ամերկացիներին, տղամադրկանց էլ որպես ստրուկ տարբեր հանքավայրեր.. պատկերացնում եք ինչ բում կապրի հայաստանի տնեստությունը  :LOL:  կամ եկեք ատոմային ռումբի փորձարկում անենք ծաղկաձորում պատկերացնում եք ինչքան աշպատատեղ կբացվի, գիտությունը ինչպես կզարգանա պա~հ պա~հ պա~հ

----------


## Արշակ

> Մենք հայերս հետաքրքիր ժողովուրդ ենք: Բողոքում ենք, որ երկրի տնտեսությունը վատն է, բայց երբ տնտեսությունը բարձրացնելու համար հստակ քայլեր են արվում, սկսում ենք դրանից էլ բողոքել: Ներկա վիճակից գոհ չենք, բայց տնտեսական ծրագրերն էլ չեն բավարարում, բա հիմա ինչ ենք անելու?


Vishapakah, ասածդ նույն է, ոնցոր ասենք երեխան լացի, ասի. «Պապա, տունը ցուրտ է, մրսում եմ, ջեռուցել է պետք», հայրն էլ բռնի տունը հրդեհի՝ ասելով. «Բա չէիր ուզու՞մ տաքանալ։ Էս չէ՞ր ուզածդ։ Տաքացի, բալես, տաքացի…»։

----------


## Ahik

> Ինձ լուրեր են հասել, որ 2008թ. արդեն սկսվելու են Ճամբարակի շրջակայքում ուրանի հանքի հետազոտման աշխատանքները: Նման աշխատանքներ տարվել են դեռևս ԽՍՀՄ գիտնականների կողմից, սակայն գաղտնի են պահվել: Եվ քանի որ բացակայում են այդ հետազոտման աշխատանքների արդյունքները, ապա ամեն ինչ սկսելու են սկզբից:


Վերա ջան Ճամբարակի համար հաստատ չեմ կարա ասել, բայց Մարտումիում` ավելի կոնկրետ Սելիմի լեռներում ուրան կա ու այդտեղի գյուղերը արդեն ճառագայթվում են. Համենայն դեպս նախքին պրեզիդենտ ՌՔ-ն արգելել էր ուրանի հանումը
Ճամբարակի համար կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, որ այնտեղ ոսկի են հանում

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Հայաստանում Սևանի շրջակայքում Ռուսաստանի Հանրապետությունը ծրագրում է բացել ուրանի հանք, որը *մահացու վտանգ* է ներկայացնում մեր համար,քանի որ նրանց հանքանյութի վերամշակումն, այստեղ չի կատարվելու, այլ կատարելու են միայն նախնական վերամշակում, այն Ռ.Դ. տեղափոխելու: Այնտեղ վերջնական կվերամշակվիւ և վառելիքի համար պիտանի կդարռնա:
> *1*,Հյաստանի տարածքով այդ հանքանյութը տեղափոխելիս, ոչ միայն հանքավայրի շրջակայքը, այլև ամբողջ հայաստանի տարածքը ռադիոակտիվությամբ կաղտոտվի;
> *2*,Այն ուրանը որը այստեղ հանելու են և վերամշակելու, անմիջական վաճառման ենթակա չէ, եթե նույնիսկ այն վաճառման համար հանեին;
> *3*,Հայաստանը   շատ փոքր երկիր է և առաջացած ռադիոակտիվ թափոնները պահելու տեղ չունենք;Եթե նույնիսկ այն Հայաստանից դուրս հանեն, ապա գործում է 1 կետը; 
> *4*,Ռադիոակտիվ ֆոնը Երևանում ատոմակայանի պատճառով նորման գերազանցում է,իսկ հանքի շրջակայքում` շատ անգամ  պատկերացրեք ինչ կլինի, եթե Ուրանի հանք բացեն; 
> Ռադիոակտիվ նյութերի վնասակար ազդեցությունը ներկայացնելու կարիք չկա;


Ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը!?

----------


## Vishapakah

> ահա ճիշտ որ եկեք "զարգացնենք" մեր տնտեսություն օրինակ կարելի է  մասսայական կանանց վաճառել դուբայ, երեխաներին ամերկացիներին, տղամադրկանց էլ որպես ստրուկ տարբեր հանքավայրեր.. պատկերացնում եք ինչ բում կապրի հայաստանի տնեստությունը  կամ եկեք ատոմային ռումբի փորձարկում անենք ծաղկաձորում պատկերացնում եք ինչքան աշպատատեղ կբացվի, գիտությունը ինչպես կզարգանա պա~հ պա~հ պա~հ


Պա~հ պա~հ պա~հ)) ուղղակի շատ հետաքրքիր է, երբ մարդիկ մեր երկրի տնտեսությունը զարգացնելու ստույգ ծրագիր չունեն, բայց նման ծրագիր իրագործողներին խանգարելուց չեն զլանում: Ձեր երկիրը կանանց Դուբայ չի վաճառում, ուղղակի մեր երկրում են անբարոյականները շատ և արժանապատիվ երկրում ապրելու համար էլ, պետք է ունենալ բարոյականություն: Արժանապատիվ երկիր ասելով մենք հասկանում են առաջինը զարգացած տնտեսություն, որը նախապայմաններ կստեղծի բոլոր այլ ոլորտների համար: :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Vishapakah, ասածդ նույն է, ոնցոր ասենք երեխան լացի, ասի. «Պապա, տունը ցուրտ է, մրսում եմ, ջեռուցել է պետք», հայրն էլ բռնի տունը հրդեհի՝ ասելով. «Բա չէիր ուզու՞մ տաքանալ։ Էս չէ՞ր ուզածդ։ Տաքացի, բալես, տաքացի…»։


Իրականում ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ վատ չէ, ինչպես դուք եք ներկայացնում: Դեռ ոչ մի պետություն ծանր արդյունաբերությունից չի կործանվել, եթե դուք ուզում եք ունենալ մաքուր օդով, բայց մակարդակով աֆրիկյան պետություն, ապա դա այլ խնդիր է:

----------


## Արշակ

> Իրականում ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ վատ չէ, ինչպես դուք եք ներկայացնում: Դեռ ոչ մի պետություն ծանր արդյունաբերությունից չի կործանվել, եթե դուք ուզում եք ունենալ մաքուր օդով, բայց մակարդակով աֆրիկյան պետություն, ապա դա այլ խնդիր է:


Vishapakah, նախ, այնքան էլ վատ չի, թե շատ վատ է, դա ես ու դու չենք, որ պիտի մատից հոտ քաշելով որոշենք։ Հատկապես դու, որ էդ տարածքից միլիոնավոր կիլոմետրեր հեռու ես ապրում։ Կա էկոլոգիա գիտություն, էդ գիտությունը նման հարցերի վերաբերյալ նորմեր է սահմանում ու զգուշացնում, որ էդ նորմերն անտեսելը շատ վատ հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ։ Իսկ Հայաստանում սովորաբար թքած ունեն էդ նորմերի վրա։
Երկրորդ, տարբեր երկրներում ռադիոակտիվության հետ «անզգույշ» խաղերի պատճառով բազմահազար մահեր ու գենետիկ այլանդակումներ են եղել։
Եվ երրորդ, Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի կամ ԱՄՆ–ի պես անծայրածիր երկիր չի, որ ասենք. «ջանդամ, թող մի քանի հազար քառակուսի կիլոմետր էլ ռադիոակտիվ լինի. տեղից հեռու կմնանք»։ Էղածը մի թիզ հող է, մենք էլ դրա վրա խիտ բնակեցված։

----------


## Vishapakah

> Vishapakah, նախ, այնքան էլ վատ չի, թե շատ վատ է, դա ես ու դու չենք, որ պիտի մատից հոտ քաշելով որոշենք։ Հատկապես դու, որ էդ տարածքից միլիոնավոր կիլոմետրեր հեռու ես ապրում։ Կա էկոլոգիա գիտություն, էդ գիտությունը նման հարցերի վերաբերյալ նորմեր է սահմանում ու զգուշացնում, որ էդ նորմերն անտեսելը շատ վատ հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ։ Իսկ Հայաստանում սովորաբար թքած ունեն էդ նորմերի վրա։
> Երկրորդ, տարբեր երկրներում ռադիոակտիվության հետ «անզգույշ» խաղերի պատճառով բազմահազար մահեր ու գենետիկ այլանդակումներ են եղել։
> Եվ երրորդ, Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի կամ ԱՄՆ–ի պես անծայրածիր երկիր չի, որ ասենք. «ջանդամ, թող մի քանի հազար քառակուսի կիլոմետր էլ ռադիոակտիվ լինի. տեղից հեռու կմնանք»։ Էղածը մի թիզ հող է, մենք էլ դրա վրա խիտ բնակեցված։


Արշակ, սովորաբար ես իմ մատից հոտ քաշելու սովորություն չունեմ ու իմ հեռու ապրելը Հայաստանի շահերին դժվար թե վնասում է, իսկ թույլ զարգացած տնտեսություն ունենալը հաստատ Հայաստանի շահի օգտին չի խոսում: Այո, ես նախընտրում եմ փոքր երկրում ունենալ մի քանի հազար քառակուսի կիլոմետր ախտոտված տարացք, քան ապռանքաշրջանառության պակասի պատճառով ծնելիության շարունակական անկում և դանդաղ մահ: Այսօր Հայաստանը մահանում է, որովհետև երկիրը չի կարողանում բավարարել իր քաղաքացիներին, իսկ երբ ուզում են իրագործել մի արժեցող ծրագիր, որը էական կփոփոփոխի դրությունը, ապա հայտնվում են Ձեզ պես մարդիկ, որոնք երբեք ոչ մի տնտեսական ծրագիր չեն ներկայացրել և էկոլոգիաից բացի, այլ առաջարկներ չունեն: Ընդանրապես էկոլոգիաիան ախտոտում են մարդիկ և եթե մոլորակը մարդկանցով բնակեցված չլիներ, ապա մոլորակը ավելի մաքուր կլիներ: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ պետք է դադարեցնել բոլոր գործարանների աշխատանքը և ստեղծել այնպիսի տնտեսական պայմաններ բոլորի համար, որ մարդիկ սովից անհետանան հանուն անտառային գործ առջի և սպիտակ նապաստակի:

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, սովորաբար ես իմ մատից հոտ քաշելու սովորություն չունեմ ու իմ հեռու ապրելը Հայաստանի շահերին դժվար թե վնասում է, իսկ թույլ զարգացած տնտեսություն ունենալը հաստատ Հայաստանի շահի օգտին չի խոսում:


«Մատից հոտ քաշել» արտահայտությունը փոխաբերական իմաստ ուներ, իսկ քո հեռու ապրելը էնքանով կապ ունի, որ չեմ կարծում թե նույն հանգիստ տոնով «էդքան էլ վատ չի» ասեիր, եթե օրինակ Թեղուտում ապրեիր։ Կարծում եմ հասկացար ինչ նկատի ունեմ։  :Wink: 



> Այո, ես նախընտրում եմ փոքր երկրում ունենալ մի քանի հազար քառակուսի կիլոմետր ախտոտված տարացք, քան ապռանքաշրջանառության պակասի պատճառով ծնելիության շարունակական անկում և դանդաղ մահ: Այսօր Հայաստանը մահանում է, որովհետև երկիրը չի կարողանում բավարարել իր քաղաքացիներին, իսկ երբ ուզում են իրագործել մի արժեցող ծրագիր, որը էական կփոփոփոխի դրությունը, ապա հայտնվում են Ձեզ պես մարդիկ, որոնք երբեք ոչ մի տնտեսական ծրագիր չեն ներկայացրել և էկոլոգիաից բացի, այլ առաջարկներ չունեն:


Նախ, նորից կրկնեմ բերածս համեմատությունը.



> Vishapakah, ասածդ նույն է, ոնցոր ասենք երեխան լացի, ասի. «Պապա, տունը ցուրտ է, մրսում եմ, ջեռուցել է պետք», հայրն էլ բռնի տունը հրդեհի՝ ասելով. «Բա չէիր ուզու՞մ տաքանալ։ Էս չէ՞ր ուզածդ։ Տաքացի, բալես, տաքացի…»։


Տունը տաքացնելու բազմաթիվ ավելի խելամիտ ու անվնաս տարբերակներ կան, քան տունը հրդեհելը։ Իսկ տվյալ ծրագիրը հենց նաև ծնելիության իմաստով ոչ թե դանդաղ այլ արագ մահին է նպաստում։ Տնտեսությունն ու ապրանքաշրջանառությունը զարգացնելու, ես կասեի գոնե չխոչընդոտելու բազմաթիվ այլ լուծումներ կան, որոնց մասին բազմիցս խոսվել է հենց թեկուզ էս ֆորումում։ Բայց դա արդեն այլ թեմա է։
Իսկ թե ինչ եմ արել ես էս պետության զարգացման համար, արի առանց իմանալու գնահատականներ մի տուր, հա՞։




> Ընդանրապես էկոլոգիաիան ախտոտում են մարդիկ և եթե մոլորակը մարդկանցով բնակեցված չլիներ, ապա մոլորակը ավելի մաքուր կլիներ: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ պետք է դադարեցնել բոլոր գործարանների աշխատանքը և ստեղծել այնպիսի տնտեսական պայմաններ բոլորի համար, որ մարդիկ սովից անհետանան հանուն անտառային գործ առջի և սպիտակ նապաստակի:


Vishapakah, տենց տեսակետներ մարդիկ մի երկու դար առաջ էին հայտնում, երբ գիտությունը դեռևս ի վիճակի չէր մոլորակի հետագա զարգացման մասին կանխատեսումներ անել։ Հիմա բազմաթիվ երկրների պետական ու միջազգային կառույցներ խիստ մտահոգված են սպասվող էկոլոգիական կատաստրոֆաներով ու մոլորակի ռեսուրսների անխոհեմ օգտագործումով։ Նորից եմ կրկնում՝ ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե պետք չէ տնտեսություն զարգացնել։ Բայց էդ զարգացումը պետք է հնարավորինս անվնաս լինի էկոլոգիական առումով։ էկոլոգիական խնդիրներն առհամարհելը կարճատեսություն է։ Իմիջիայլոց դրանք միայն գորշ արջին ու սպիտակ նապաստակին չեն վնասում։ Բնական ռեսուրսների անխոհեմ օգտագործման հետևանքները վաղը հենց մեր գլխին են խփելու։

----------


## Belle

_Մի բան հաստատ է՝ մեզ պետք չէ զարգացած տնտեսություն բնությունը սպանելու գնով… 
հարգելի Vishapakah, ձեր ոչ մտածելակերպը, ոչ էլ հոգեբանությունը չեմ կարող հասկանալ, բայց վիճել էլ չեմ ուզում, միայն մի բան ասեմ, եթե Դուք, ոնց հասկացա Հայաստանում չեք, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մենք, որ Հայաստանում ենք, պիտի ՄԵՌՆԵՆՔ կեղտոտ օդ շնչենլուց ու մի բան էլ, եթե մոռացել եք, ասեմ՝ Հայաստանը անոմալ ծնունդների թվով աշխարհում ԵՐԿՐՈՐԴՆ է  
իսկ տնտեսությունը կարող է զարգանալ նաև "Կայուն զարգացում" ուղղությմաբ  եթե շատ ուզեք, կարող եմ հետո նյութեր տրամադրել, կայուն զարգացման մասին, շատ հետաքրքիր բան է_

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հարցն ինքնին շատ լուրջ է և դժվար է միանշանակ ասել այո կամ ոչ: Պարզապես անվստահությունը իշխանությունների հանդեպ...դա է մտահոգում, որ նրանք չեն ելնում պետության ու ժողովրդի շահերից: Բայց մի բան ասեմ:
Այսօր քաջարանում նախագծվել և պատրաստման մեջ է էկոլոգիապես մաքուր պղնձի ձուլարան: 
Նման մի բան կարելի է անել նաև ուրանի հանքի համար: Ուրանն էլ պղինջ կամ եսիմ ինչ չէ...որ թափոնները դես ու դեն շպրտեն: Ու վստահ եմ որ նախագծողները գիդեն դրա մասին. ու խնդրի լրջությունն էլ գիտակցում են:
Այստեղ նկատենք, որ Կապանի սարերի ուրանը ավելի շատ է, քան Ադրբեջանի նավթը, իսկ ուրան արտահանելն արդեն լուրջ գործ է, և դրանով լուրջ դիրք կստանանք միջազգային ասպարեզում:

----------


## Ahik

> Հարցն ինքնին շատ լուրջ է և դժվար է միանշանակ ասել այո կամ ոչ: Պարզապես անվստահությունը իշխանությունների հանդեպ...դա է մտահոգում, որ նրանք չեն ելնում պետության ու ժողովրդի շահերից: Բայց մի բան ասեմ:
> Այսօր քաջարանում նախագծվել և պատրաստման մեջ է էկոլոգիապես մաքուր պղնձի ձուլարան: 
> Նման մի բան կարելի է անել նաև ուրանի հանքի համար: Ուրանն էլ պղինջ կամ եսիմ ինչ չէ...որ թափոնները դես ու դեն շպրտեն: Ու վստահ եմ որ նախագծողները գիդեն դրա մասին. ու խնդրի լրջությունն էլ գիտակցում են:
> Այստեղ նկատենք, որ Կապանի սարերի ուրանը ավելի շատ է, քան Ադրբեջանի նավթը, իսկ ուրան արտահանելն արդեն լուրջ գործ է, և դրանով լուրջ դիրք կստանանք միջազգային ասպարեզում:


Ուրանը քո համար խաղալիք չի` ինքը ռադիոակտիվ տարրա ու ինչ որ արել են պղձի հետ ուրանի դեպքում չի աշխատի. Ուրանի հանքահանության համար անհրաժեշտա մինիմում 50կմ շառավղով տարածք, իսկ եթե հանքից հաշվենք այդքան կիլոմետր, ապա կհայտնվենք Սևանի մեջ :Sad:  ու 
Դե ինչ` մեկնաբանությունները թողնում եմ քեզ :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ համար հետաքրքիր է, եթե ես ինքս չեմ վստահում այն պետության իշխանություններին, որտեղ ապրում եմ ես, և նրանք իմ ձայնը չեն ներկայացնում, կարո՞ղ եմ ես արդյոք վստահ լինել, թե նրանք որևէ հանք կամ ռեսուրս կօգտագործեն հանուն այն պետության որի քաղաքացին եմ ես, եվ բնականաբար հանուն նաև ինձ… Ինչ վերաբերում է տնտեսության զարգանալուն, ապա ինչպե՞ս ենք նկատելու տնտեսության զարգացումը, եթե ոչ ապրանքների գներով, կամ պետական նվազագույն աշխատավարձով, կամ թոշակով, կամ կրթության որակով, կամ բժշկության որակով ու հասանելությամբ և այլն… *կասկածում եմ*, որովհետև հետքեր անգամ չեմ տեսնում որ իշխանություն ներկայացող մարդիկ աշխատում են հանուն պետության, կասկածում եմ, բողոքում եմ, ապօրինի իշխանություններին ու հանքերի ապօրինի շահագործմանը, ու օտարերկրացիներին կասկածելի պայմաններով հանձնմանը ասում եմ՝ *ՈՉ*։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Վերա ջան Ճամբարակի համար հաստատ չեմ կարա ասել, բայց Մարտումիում` ավելի կոնկրետ Սելիմի լեռներում ուրան կա ու այդտեղի գյուղերը արդեն ճառագայթվում են. Համենայն դեպս նախքին պրեզիդենտ ՌՔ-ն արգելել էր ուրանի հանումը
> Ճամբարակի համար կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, որ այնտեղ ոսկի են հանում


Չեմ հասկանում, ինչ է նշանակում "..այդտեղի գյուղերը արդեն ճառագայթվում են", Հայաստանում ուրան չի արդյունահանվում, իսկ ուրանը բնության մեջ ռադիոակտիվ չի, մինչև չեն վերամշակում.  
Խնդրում եմ, եկեք հարցնենք էկոլոգներն և մասնագետներին, պետք չի տագնապ առաջացնել, այն էլ ենթադրություններով.

----------


## նախշուն

*Մայիսի 27ին, ժամը 15-ին,Գրողների տան մեծ դահլիճում տեղի է ունենալու Հայաստանի Կանաչների Միության Խորհրդի ընդլայնված Նիստը` նվիրված Ատոմակայանի, Ուրանի, Անտառների և  հանքարդյունաբերության, այդ թվում Թեղուտի խնդիրներին:

ՄՈՒՏՔՆ ԱԶԱՏ Է~
Անհրաժեշտության դեպքում զանգահարել
281411
Հարգանքներով Հակոբ Սանասարյան*

----------


## Askalaf

> Չեմ հասկանում, ինչ է նշանակում "..այդտեղի գյուղերը արդեն ճառագայթվում են", Հայաստանում ուրան չի արդյունահանվում, իսկ ուրանը բնության մեջ ռադիոակտիվ չի, մինչև չեն վերամշակում.  
> Խնդրում եմ, եկեք հարցնենք էկոլոգներն և մասնագետներին, պետք չի տագնապ առաջացնել, այն էլ ենթադրություններով.


Հարգելիս, բնության մեջ ցանկացած նյութ ինչ–որ չափով ռադիոակտիվ է։ 
Իսկ բնական ուրանը (U-238) հանդիսանում է  «մայրական» ռադիոակտիվ տարր, որի «ընտանիքում» ինքնաբերաբար ծնվում են նրա դուստր իզոտոպները, որոնցից ամենալայն տարածումը ունի ռադիումը (Ra-226)։ 

(շարունակելի)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ուրանը քո համար խաղալիք չի` ինքը ռադիոակտիվ տարրա ու ինչ որ արել են պղձի հետ ուրանի դեպքում չի աշխատի. Ուրանի հանքահանության համար անհրաժեշտա մինիմում 50կմ շառավղով տարածք, իսկ եթե հանքից հաշվենք այդքան կիլոմետր, ապա կհայտնվենք Սևանի մեջ ու 
> Դե ինչ` մեկնաբանությունները թողնում եմ քեզ


Ես գիդեմ, որ ուրանը խաղալիք չէ... և գիդեմ, որ դա գիդեն բոլորը...Ուրանի հանքահանությանն էլ մանրամասն ծանոթ չեմ....
Ես առավելապես մտահոգված եմ էդ հարցով... քանի որ Գորիսից եմ....
Բայց այնուամենայնիվ...Ինձ թվում է վաղվա կոնֆերանսում շատ հարցերի պատասխան կունենանք:

----------


## նախշուն

Սյունիքում ուրանի հանքավայրերի հետախուզական աշխատանքները, որ պիտի սկսվեն առաջիկայում, մտահոգություններ են առաջացրել բնակչության շրջանում: 

Այս տարվա ապրիլի 22-ին ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության և Ռուսաստանի «Ատոմռեդմետզոլոտո» ԲԲԸ միջև Հայաստանում ուրանի հանքավայրերի ուսումնասիրության ու շահագործման աշխատանքների կատարման համար համատեղ ձեռնարկություն հիմնելու պայմանագիր կնքվեց: ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարար Արամ Հարությունյանը տեղեկացրել էր, որ երկրաբանահետախուզական աշխատանքները Սյունիքի մարզում նախատեսվում են սկսել սեպտեմբերից:

Հարությունյանը նաև ասել էր, որ հանքավայրերը չեն վնասի Շիկահողի արգելոցին (որի տարածքում հետախուզական աշխատանքների մասին ևս խոսք է գնում): Նախարարի փոխանցմամբ` ուրանն ուսումնասիրության փուլում վտանգ չի ներկայացնում, կարող է վտանգ ներկայացնել հարստացումից հետո: 

Լեռնաձորի համայնքապետ Ստեփան Պետրոսյանը, որի ղեկավարած համայնքի տարածքում են գտնվում այն գյուղերը, որտեղ աշխատանքներ պիտի կատարվեն (Փուխրուտ, Լեռնաձոր, Կաթնառատ), ասում է,* թե բնական է` ով որ մի փոքր հասկանում, թե ուրանն ինչ է, գիտակցում է դրա վտանգավորությունը*: Բայց իրենց դեռ պաշտոնապես ոչինչ չեն հայտնել, ինքն էլ ԶԼՄ-ներից է տեղեկացել, որ այս տարածքում պիտի ուրան որոնեն: 

Այս տարածքում 1968-ին ուժեղ երկրաշարժ է եղել, ու տարիներ շարունակ լեռնաձորցիները բնակվում էին փայտե տնակներում: Միայն վերջին տարիներին կառավարությունն սկսեց նրանց փոխհատուցում տալ, ու գյուղում լայն թափով տների շինարարություն էր ընթանում: Բայց, գյուղապետի փոխանցմամբ`* ուրանի մասին շրջանառվող լուրերն ազդել են բնակարանաշինության վրա. ուրանի մասին լսելով` մարդիկ անորոշության մեջ սպասում են, չգիտեն` տուն սարքեն այստեղ, թե՞ ոչ:* 

«2007-ին փոխհատուցում ստացած 7 մարդուց 4-ն է հիմա շինարարություն անում: *Մարդիկ մտածում են` բա որ վաղը գան, դուրս հանեն, կամ էլ ասում են` այստեղ տուն շինեմ, երեխաներիս համար հիվանդություն բերեմ»,- պատմում է Պետրոսյանը:* 

Սերգեյ Կիրիենկոն` ատոմային էներգիայի Ռուսաստանի դաշնային գործակալության ղեկավարը հայտարարել էր, թե կախված պաշարներից` Ռուսաստանը կարող է այս գործում մի քանի տասնյակից մինչև մի քանի հարյուր միլիոն դոլար ներդնել: 

ՀՀ ԳԱԱ ակադեմիկոս Սերգեյ Գրիգորյանը, որն ամենայն հավանականությամբ կղեկավարի երկրագիտական աշխատանքները, տեղեկացրեց, որ դրանց հայ և ռուս մասնագետներ կմասնակցեն: 

«Վտանգը միայն շատ փոքր տարածքի վրա է` թունելի մուտքի մոտ: Մնացած մասը գետնի տակ է լինելու, այնպես, որ ռադիոակտիվությունից բնակչության վախն անհիմն է»,- ասում է Գրիգորյանը: 

Գրիգորյանն ինքը երկու հայտնագործության հեղինակ է, որոնք վերաբերում են ուրանի թաքնված հանքավայրերի որոնմանը և կիրառվում են աշխարհում: 

«Համաշխարհային հանրությունն արդեն ուրանի հանքավայրերը անվտանգ շահագործելու մեծ փորձ ունի: Արդյունավետ միջոցներ կան, որպեսզի ճառագայթումը քիչ լինի և վտանգ չներկայացնի: Ճառագայթումն այն ժամանակ է վտանգավոր, երբ որ արդեն հարստացված է ուրանը, իսկ շահագործման ընթացքում վտանգ չկա»,- նշում է ակադեմիկոսը: 

Հարստացում Հայաստանում չի արվի, հայկական կողմը պատրաստակամություն է հայտնել արդյունահանված ուրանը հարստացնել Ղազախստանի և Ռուսաստանի կողմից Անգարսկում հիմնադրված ատոմային կենտրոնում: 

Խորհրդային տարիներին կատարված հետախուզական աշխատանքների համաձայն` Հայաստանում մոտ 30.000 տ ուրանի պաշար կա, որը միջին մեծության հանք է համարվում: Հավանական է, որ պաշարները կրկնապատկվել են:

Գրիգորյանն ասում է, թե նախկին ուսումնասիրությունների տվյալները պաշարների մասին պարզապես կանխագուշակություն են: «Հստակ հաշվարկ չկա, չունենք կոնկրետ հայտնաբերված հանքավայրեր, որոնք այսօր կարելի է շահագործել: Եթե հայտնաբերենք ուրանի հանքավայրեր, այդ դեպքում կարելի է հաշվել պաշարները, ապա նոր սկսել շահագործումը»: 

Գիտնականի մշակած մեթոդով երկրաքիմիական նմուշարկում կարվի հողի մակերևույթ, որն էկոլոգիապես անվտանգ է: 

«Ուսումնասիրության փուլում ոչ մի հորատում չի լինում, որևէ վնաս չի հասցվում: Բացառված է, որ արգելոցը վնաս կրի, անգամ կարող ենք այդ նմուշարկման միջոցով պարզել` կա՞ արդյոք ուրանի հանքավայր արգելոցի տարածքում, գուցե նրանց համար էլ օգտակար կլինի իմանալ, որ տարածքում կա ռադիոակտիվություն: Բայց, իհարկե, արգելոցում ոչինչ չի շահագործվի»:

Ըստ ակադեմիկոսի` ուսումնասիրությունները նվազագույնը երկու տարի կտևեն: 

Շիկահողի պետարգելոցի տնօրեն Ռուբիկ Մկրտչյանը վրդովված ասում է,* թե պատերազմի ծանր տարիներին իրենք իրենց հողը, այդ ձորը, հայրենիքը պահել են թուրքից: «Հիմա թույլ չենք տա մեր ձորը մտնեն, ուրան հանեն»:* 
Նա էլ առայժմ միայն խոսակցություններ է լսել, պաշտոնապես իրեն ոչ ոք չի դիմել: «Նախնական հանձնարարականներով մարդիկ մոտեցան, ես ցույց եմ տվել, թե որն է արգելոցի տարածքը»,- ասում է Գրիգորյանը: Նա հիշեցնում է, որ արգելոցի տարածքում մարդու ցանկացած միջամտություն արգելվում է, և ինքը թույլ չի տա որևէ մեկն այնտեղ թեկուզ փորձնական հետախուզություն անի: 

Ուրանի գինն աշխարհում աճում է, քանի որ տնտեսական հաշվարկներով` ներկայումս աշխարհում առաջարկը բավարարում է ուրանի պահանջարկի ընդամենը 55 տոկոսը: Ներկայումս 1 կգ ուրանն աշխարհում արժի մոտ 150 դոլար: Խորհրդային տարիներին արված հետազոտությունների համաձայն` այս տարածքում շուրջ 30.000 տոննա ուրան կա, սակայն փորձագետներն ասում են` նոր հետազոտությունների կարիք կա:

----------


## նախշուն

*ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ, ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ, ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ*, 

Թեղուտի պաշտպանության շարժումը շարունակում է պայքարը հանուն Հայաստանի ժողովրդի սեփականություն հանդիսացող ընդերքի ռեսուրսների բանական օգտագործման և Լոռվա բնաշխարհի պահպանության:

Ս.թ. մայիսի 29-ին լրանում է ՀՀ վարչապետին ուղղված մեր դիմումի 14-օրյա ժամկետը և մենք դեռևս սպասում ենք համապատասխան արձագանքի:

ՄԵՐ ՊԱՀԱՆՋԸ ՆՈՒՅՆ Ն Է

Անվավեր ճանաչել Թեղուտի պղնձամոլիբդենային հանքավայրի շահագործման վերաբերյալ ՀՀ կառավարության 2007թ, նոյեմբերի 1-ի N1278-ն ու N1279-ն  որոշումները և դադարեցնել հանքավայրի տարածքում արդեն իսկ սկսված աշխատանքները` ելնելով ինչպես շրջակա միջավայրին ու մարդու առողջությանը հասցվելիք վնասների ծավալներից, այնպես էլ ռազմավարական նշանակություն ունեցող պաշարները վատնելու աննպատակահարմարությունից.
Կասեցնել  նոր հանքավայրերի հետազոտմանն ու արդյունահանմանն ուղղված բոլոր գործողությունները` մինչև կայուն զարգացման և ռացիոնալ ընդերքաօգտագործման երկարաժամկետ ռազմավարության մշակումը, քննարկումն ու ընդունումը` հաշվի առնելով ինչպես ներկա, այնպես էլ ապագա սերունդների բարօրությունը:

Մայիսի 29 –ին Ժամը 11:00-ին
ՀՀ կառավարության առջև 

ԼՈՒՌ ՆԿԱՐՉՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ

Կշարունակվի բողոքը Թեղուտի անտառների ոչնչացման դեմ:

Ակցիաները կշարունակվեն այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ ՀՀ կառավարությունը չի տվել մեր բարձրացրած հարցերի լուծումը:

*Հանցագործությունները տեղի են ունենում մեր լուռ մասնակցությամբ.*Լռությունը մասնակցություն է:

________________________________
*Թեղուտի Պաշտպանության Խումբ
 (093) 080485 ● teghut2008@gmail.com ● www.bigfamily.am/eco*

----------


## Belle

> _Հայաստանը անոմալ ծնունդների թվով աշխարհում ԵՐԿՐՈՐԴՆ է  
> _


_ԱՊՀ-ում_

----------


## Լեռնցի

Բայց նկատենք, որ աննորմալ ծնունդների պատճառը մենակ ճառագայթումը չի

----------


## Belle

> Բայց նկատենք, որ աննորմալ ծնունդների պատճառը մենակ ճառագայթումը չի


_Ահա, +աղտոտ օդ ու անմաքուր սնունդ
իսկ էդ երկուսի պատճառը հաստատ ճառագայթումը կլինի
հիմա ծառեր են կտրում, ուռան են հանում, վերջում էլ կասեն՝ դե եկեք հավքվեք, Հայաստանը ապրելու տեղ չի, գնացեք հյուսիսային բևեռ _

----------


## Լեռնցի

> _Ահա, +աղտոտ օդ ու անմաքուր սնունդ
> իսկ էդ երկուսի պատճառը հաստատ ճառագայթումը կլինի
> հիմա ծառեր են կտրում, ուռան են հանում, վերջում էլ կասեն՝ դե եկեք հավքվեք, Հայաստանը ապրելու տեղ չի, գնացեք հյուսիսային բևեռ _


Չէ....էլի շատ պատճառներ կան....

----------


## Grieg

> Չէ....էլի շատ պատճառներ կան....


Չեռնոբիլի դեպքում էլ եր ուրիշ պատճառների հետևանքով աճել անոմալ ծնդունդերի քանակը  ? բնապահանական աղետը մնում է աղետ դրա անունը դնելով  "տնտեսական" զարգացման ծրագիր  ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հարգելիս, բնության մեջ ցանկացած նյութ ինչ–որ չափով ռադիոակտիվ է։ 
> Իսկ բնական ուրանը (U-238) հանդիսանում է  «մայրական» ռադիոակտիվ տարր, որի «ընտանիքում» ինքնաբերաբար ծնվում են նրա դուստր իզոտոպները, որոնցից ամենալայն տարածումը ունի ռադիումը (Ra-226)։ 
> 
> (շարունակելի)


Չեմ հասկանում, ուզում եք ասեք, որ բնության մեջ գտնվող ուրանը շատտտ ռադիոակտիվ ա: Ու ուզում եք ասեք, որ այդ նույն ուրանը հենց հիմա աղտոտում ա իրա գտնվելու տարածքը որոշակի շառավղող:
Հիմա ինչ կապ ունի հանելու են դա, թե ոչ՞՞՞՞

----------


## Արամ

խիա ինքնասպանություն....Ռուսաստանին բան չի լինի, ետի ՄԱՐԴԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԱ

----------


## Belle

> Չէ....էլի շատ պատճառներ կան....


_դե լավ, եկեք էդ դեպքում ավելի աղտոտենք մթնոլորտը, շրջակա միջավայրը ու ուրանն էլ հանենք ու հանենք  _

----------


## Լեռնցի

> _դե լավ, եկեք էդ դեպքում ավելի աղտոտենք մթնոլորտը, շրջակա միջավայրը ու ուրանն էլ հանենք ու հանենք  _


Ինձ սխալ հասկացար...
Այնուամենայիվ, ավելացնեմ. որ մթնոլորտի աղտոտումը համաշխարհային խնդիր է

----------


## Belle

> Ինձ սխալ հասկացար...
> Այնուամենայիվ, ավելացնեմ. որ մթնոլորտի աղտոտումը համաշխարհային խնդիր է


_լավ չհասկացա, եթե ամբողջ աշխարհում վատ է, մեզ մոտ է՞լ վատ լինի_

----------


## Ahik

> Ես գիդեմ, որ ուրանը խաղալիք չէ... և գիդեմ, որ դա գիդեն բոլորը...Ուրանի հանքահանությանն էլ մանրամասն ծանոթ չեմ....
> Ես առավելապես մտահոգված եմ էդ հարցով... քանի որ Գորիսից եմ....
> Բայց այնուամենայնիվ...Ինձ թվում է վաղվա կոնֆերանսում շատ հարցերի պատասխան կունենանք:



Ես մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, որ 50կմ հանքահորից հեռանաս` իսկ դա մինիմումն է, հաստատ կհայտնվես Սևանի մեջտեղը :Sad: 
Էլ ոնց ասեմ :Viannen 09:

----------


## Գլոբալ Հայացք

> Ուրանի հանք բացելը=ինքնասպանության


Ո*ռ*անի հանք գտնելը = անսպառ երջանկության  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.
Խնդրում եմ շաատ չջղայնանալ, պարզապես անտեսեք: Ես էլ եմ շատ մտահոգված այդ հարցով, իրոք, չէ լուրջ:  :Smile:

----------


## նախշուն

*ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ, ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ, ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ*

*Հունիսի 5-ը շրջակա միջավայրի միջազգային օրն է*:
Մենք կուզենայինք տոնել այս օրը ցուցահանդեսներով, ‎‎երաժշտությամբ,
երգով ու պարով ….
*Սակայն, քանի դեռ ոչնչացվում են Թեղուտի անտառները, ճահճացվում է Սևանա լիճը, հոշոտվում են ընդերքի ռեսուրսները, վերացվում է բացառիկ բուսական ու կենդանական աշխարհը և անապատացվում մեր մայրաքաղաք Երևանը**ՄԵԶ ՎԻՃԱԿՎԱԾ Է ՊԱՅՔԱՐԵԼ* …

*Հայաստանի բնությունը վտանգված է …
Դրա հետ մեկտեղ վտանգված է մեր երկրի
ու սերունդների ապագան …*

Ս*.թ. հունիսի 5-ին կկայանա ինքնաբուխ երթ
հանուն Հայաստանում շրջակա միջավայրի պաշտպանության*:

*Երթը կսկսվի ժամը 17:00-ին Մ.Սարյանի արձանի* մոտից:
Երթուղին կանցնի Մաշտոցի, Գ.Լուսավորչի, Իտալական, Վ.Սարգսյան, Նալբանդյան, Արամի, Խանջյան, Թումանյան, Աբովյան, Սայաթ-Նովայի
ու Տերյան փողոցներով և կավարտվի Հյուսիսային պողոտայում:


ՄԻԱՑԵ'Ք ՄԵԶ
Հանցագործությունները տեղի են ունենում մեր լուռ մասնակցությամբ:

Lռությունը համաձայնություն է:
*ԻՍԿ ՄԵՆՔ ԲՈԼՈՐՍ ՆՈՒՅՆ ՆԱՎԱԿՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ* …

_______________________________

Թեղուտի պաշտպանության խումբ
http://www.bigfamily.am/eco

----------


## Grieg

*ՀՈԿՏԵՄԲԵՐԻՑ ԿՍԿՍՎԵՆ ՈՒՐԱՆԻ ՀԵՏԱԽՈՒԶԱԳՆԱՀԱՏՄԱՆ ԱՇԽԱՏԱՆՔՆԵՐԸ* 



> Երևանում նախօերի երեկոյան տեղի ունեցավ «Հայ-ռուսական լեռնահանքային ընկերություն» ՓԲԸ-ի բացման արարողությունը: Ընկերությունը ստեղծվել է 2008թ. հուլիսին, որը զբաղվելու է Հայաստանում ուրանի երկրաբանահետախուզական, արդյունահանման և վերամշակման աշխատանքով: 
> 
> Բացմանը մասնակցում էին ՀՀ էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարար Ա. Մովսիսյանը, «Ռոսատոմ» պետական կորպորացիայի գլխավոր տնօրեն Ս. Կիրիենկոն, ՀՀ-ում Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության դեսպան Վ. Պավլովը, «Ատոմռեդմետզոլոտո» ԲԲԸ ուրանային հոլդինգի («Հայ-ռուսական լեռնահանքային ընկերություն» ՓԲԸ-ի հիմնադիրը ՌԴ-ի կողմից)` գլխավոր տնօրեն Վ. Ժիվովը, Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության դեսպանության ներկայացուցիչներն ու պաշտոնատար այլ անձիք: 
> 
> «Ուրանի երկրաբանահետախուզական, արդյունահանման և վերամշակման ոլորտում համագործակցության մասին» Հուշագիրը ստորագրվել է 06.02.2008 թվականին, Համատեղ ձեռնարկության ստեղծումով սկսվեց պայմանավորվածությունների գործնական փուլը: Ծրագրի իրականացման շրջանակներում արդեն իսկ կատարված է Հայաստանում ուրանի հանքերի առկայության արխիվային նյութերի հավաքագրում և վերլուծություն, կատարվել են ռեկոգնոսիցիրովային աշխատանքներ, ինչպես նաև ենթադրվող շրջանների ենթակառույցների գեոլոգոհետախուզական աշխատանքների գնահատումներ: Հետախուզագնահատման աշխատանքները կսկսվեն 2008թ. հոկտեմբերին:


http://www.panorama.am/am/economy/2008/09/10/uran/?sw
բոլորի ռադիոակտիվ բաղնիքը շնորհավոր..

հ.գ: ուրանի հետևանքները /նայել խորհուրդ չի տրվում   :Sad:  / http://educate-yourself.org/cn/deple...s29apr06.shtml

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Որքան հիշում եմ, քիմիայի դասարանում, երբ մեզ սովորեցնում էին քիմիական տարերի մասին, ասվում էր թե Ուրան 238ը, որպես հումք, թուլ ռադոիակտիվ մետաղ է։ Բայց էլ չեմ հիշում, թե ինչպես էր այն դարնում ռադիոակտիվ, ինչ նեյրոններ էին միանում, ինչ ռեակցիա էր տեղի ունենում… Հմ, երեւի թե նորից ետ դարնամ քիմիայի դասերին։  :Smile:  Բոլոր դեպքերում ես դեմ եմ երկրագունդը քչփորելու գործին։ Երկրագունը մարմին է…

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Երեխեք ջան, հասկացեք, ընդերքից ուրան հանելը ոչ մի վնաս չի պարունակում, քանի որ որպեսզի ուրանը դառնա վտանգավոր` ռադիոակտիվ, անհարժեշտ է,որ հարստացվի: Բայց այդ դեպքում էլ անհասկանալի է, թե վտանգը որն է, նույնիսկ հարստացված ուրանը վտանգավոր չէ, քանի որ տեղափոխվում է հատուկ տարրաներով, որոնք ռադիացիան պահում են:  Ձեր ասելով, հիմա ատոմակայանում որ ուրան է օգտագործվում, որը մենք պետք է մեռած լինեինք բոլորս:
Իսկ Չերնոբիլը եղել է աղետի պատճառ, այսինքն ոչ բնականոն երևույթ, արտակարգ իրավիճակ, ուրանի արդյունահանման հետ ինչ կապ ունի Չերնոբիլը՞՞՞   Լավ է չեք հիշում Հերոսիմայի զոհերին, դա էլ էր ատոմային էներգիայի արդյունք: 
Վտանգավոր կլինի միայն մեկ բան, եթե ուրանի հանքաքարից ուրանը հանելուց հետո որոշակի մնացորդային պարունակությամբ թափոններ արտանետվեն մթնոլորտ, դա կարող է լինել երևի ջրերի տեսքով:
Այնպես որ, պետք է պահանջենք, որ մաքուր գործարան կառուցվի: 
Ի դեպ, ասում են Արարատյան դաշտավայրի մթերքն էլ է որոշակի ախտահարում ստանում, եկեք փակենք ատոմակայանը, և միրգ չուտենք:  :LOL:

----------


## Grieg

> Այնպես որ, պետք է պահանջենք, որ մաքուր գործարան կառուցվի: 
> Ի դեպ, ասում են Արարատյան դաշտավայրի մթերքն էլ է որոշակի ախտահարում ստանում, եկեք փակենք ատոմակայանը, և միրգ չուտենք:


իսկ ինչպես ես պահանջելու? ետ բնապահապանության նախարարությունը պտի մոնիտորինգը անի? ծիծաղալույա ա ուղղակի.. եթե իրանց ճշմարտախոսության հույսով մնանք մեկ մարդու միջին ոտքերի քանակը  2ից կսկսի աճել և աճել..
իսկ մրգերի հարցը չեմ կարծում ծիծաղելի ա.. մի խոսքով չեմ հասկանում ձեր նպատակը որնա , որ Հայաստանը մի հատ մեծ ուրանի, պղնձի և այլ նյութերից կազմված պոչամբար  դառնա ?

բնապահպանական խնդիրները ձնագնդիկի էֆեկտ են ստացել, եթե տարիներ առաջ համեմատաբար փոքր խնդիրները անտեսվեցին հասարկության կողմից հիմա դա բերել ա նոր խնդիրների, իսկ 4 տարուց ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ կլինեն ու արդեն ձնագնդիկի կդառնա  մի հատ մեեծ սպիտակ վերմակ ~

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեխեք ջան, հասկացեք, ընդերքից ուրան հանելը ոչ մի վնաս չի պարունակում, քանի որ որպեսզի ուրանը դառնա վտանգավոր` ռադիոակտիվ, անհարժեշտ է,որ հարստացվի:


Ինչո՞վ հարստացվի: Կարծում եմ՝ դարասկզբին ռադիոակտիվությունն ուսումնասիրող գիտնականները ոչ մի բանով չէին հարստացրել, որ ուրանի ու էլի ուրիշ տարրերի ճառագայթման արդյունքում մահացան…



> Ձեր ասելով, հիմա ատոմակայանում որ ուրան է օգտագործվում, որը մենք պետք է մեռած լինեինք բոլորս:


Իսկ ինչու՞ է քեզ թվում, թե ատոմակայանը վնաս չի տալիս: Ասեմ, որ այն կառուցվել է նորմաների խախտումով: Այն չգիտեմ քանի կիլոմետր հեռավորության վրա պետք է լիներ բնակավայրերից, բայց այդպես չէ… Կարելի է գնալ և ուսումնասիրել, թե այդ կողմերում մարդու կյանքի միջին տևողությունն ինչքան է, արյան հիվանդությունները ինչ տոկոս են կազմում և արատով երեխաներ որքան հաճախ են ծնվում:


> Իսկ Չերնոբիլը եղել է աղետի պատճառ, այսինքն ոչ բնականոն երևույթ, արտակարգ իրավիճակ, ուրանի արդյունահանման հետ ինչ կապ ունի Չերնոբիլը՞՞՞ Լավ է չեք հիշում Հերոսիմայի զոհերին, դա էլ էր ատոմային էներգիայի արդյունք:


Աղետի արդյունքում էր, դրա համար վնասները շա՜տ ավելի մեծ մասշտաբներ էին կրում: Ի դեպ, եթե օգնությունը ճիշտ կազմակերպեին, այդքան շատ զոհեր չէին լինի:


> Վտանգավոր կլինի միայն մեկ բան, եթե ուրանի հանքաքարից ուրանը հանելուց հետո որոշակի մնացորդային պարունակությամբ թափոններ արտանետվեն մթնոլորտ, դա կարող է լինել երևի ջրերի տեսքով:


Էդ էլ չեն ալարի, կանեն:
Այնպես որ, պետք է պահանջենք, որ մաքուր գործարան կառուցվի:
Ի դեպ, ասում են Արարատյան դաշտավայրի մթերքն էլ է որոշակի ախտահարում ստանում, եկեք փակենք ատոմակայանը, և միրգ չուտենք:

----------


## Askalaf

> Սյունիքում ուրանի հանքավայրերի հետախուզական աշխատանքները, որ պիտի սկսվեն առաջիկայում, մտահոգություններ են առաջացրել բնակչության շրջանում:


Եվ շատ իզուր: 
Ընդհակառակը, բնակիչները պետք է շնորհակալ լինեն որ իրենց «ազատում» են բնական ուրանի ներկայությունից:

Ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ բնության մեջ ուրանի  (U-238) դուստր իզոտոպներից բավականին լայն տարածում ունի ռադիումը (Ra-86), որի անմիջական դուստր իզոտոպն է ռադոն (Rn-222) գազը: 
Եթե կարդանք անգլիացի գիտնականների հոդվածները այս մասին, ուրեմն կտեսնենք որ թոքերի քաղցկեղի մոտ 90%–ը կապված է ռադոն գազի ազդեցության հետ: Ընդհանրապես համարվում է որ միջին վիճակագրական եվրոպացու տարեկան ստացած ճառագայթման համարյա կեսը ռադիոակտիվ ռադոն գազի հետևանքով է: 
Ռադոնը անհոտ, անհամ, անտեսանելի գազ է, որի հիմնական աղբյուրը հանդիսանում է գրունտը: Այն լինելով ազնիվ գազ ինքնին վտանգավոր չէ, այլ երբ այն հայտնվում է մեր շնչառական օրգաններում, ապա նրանից առաջացած դուստր իզոտոպները մեր թոքերում առաջացնում են ռադիոակտիվ քայքայումներ, որն էլ կարող է հանգեցնել թոքերի քաղցկեղի:
Հետևաբար այն վայրերում որտեղ առկա է ուրանի->ռադիումի համեմատաբար մեծ կուտակումներ, ապա այնտեղի օդում մեծ է ռադոնի պարունակությունը և հետևաբար մեծ է նաև թոքերի քաղցկեղով հիվանդալու ռիսկը:
Իսկ քանի որ ռադոնի հիմնական աղբյուրը գրունտն է, ապա երբ տվյալ տեղանքից հեռացնեն ուրանով->ռադիումով հարուստ գրունտը, հետևաբար օդում կպակասի ռադոնի քանակությունը:

Այնպես որ հարգելիներս, պետք չէ դեմ լինել ուրանի հանքավայրի շահագործմանը, եթե իհարկե ընդհանրապես այդպիսի հանք հայտնաբերվի… 

Անձամբ ես խիստ կասկածում եմ որ ՀՀ–ում ուրանի հանք կարելի է գտնել  :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

> Եվ շատ իզուր: 
> Ընդհակառակը, բնակիչները պետք է շնորհակալ լինեն որ իրենց «ազատում» են բնական ուրանի ներկայությունից:


 ասեմ ավելին Նագասակաի բնակիչները պետք է շնորհակալ լինեին որ երբ նրանց վրա գցեցին ատոմային բոմբ, այն փայթեց փաստորեն  ազատելով ուրանին ,  մարդկանցել ազատելով իրենց մարմիններից 4000 ցելսիուս ջերմաստիճանի և 1000 կմ/ժ քամու միջոցով, եթե այն չփայթեր մարդիկ կտառապեին բոմբի պարունակության վնասակր ազդեցությունից :

մի խոսքով կարդալով ձեր գրածը տպավորությունը այն էր որ ֆանտաստիկայի մասին գրքեր շատ եք սիրում.. 
քանզի բնական ուրանը որը միլիոնավոր տարիներ է թաղված է խորը, գետնի տակ.. վտանգավոր է դառնում երբ սկսում են այդ տարածքում հետազոտություններ կատարել էլ չեմ ասում երբ սկսումենք հանք շահագործել.. այ ետ դեպքում ապահովված է թե տարբեր տեսակի ուռուցքային հիվանդություններ թե խախտված գեներով ծնուննդեր..

----------

Tig (28.10.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Եվ շատ իզուր: 
> Ընդհակառակը, բնակիչները պետք է շնորհակալ լինեն որ իրենց «ազատում» են բնական ուրանի ներկայությունից:
> 
> Ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ բնության մեջ ուրանի  (U-238) դուստր իզոտոպներից բավականին լայն տարածում ունի ռադիումը (Ra-86), որի անմիջական դուստր իզոտոպն է ռադոն (Rn-222) գազը: 
> Եթե կարդանք անգլիացի գիտնականների հոդվածները այս մասին, ուրեմն կտեսնենք որ թոքերի քաղցկեղի մոտ 90%–ը կապված է ռադոն գազի ազդեցության հետ: Ընդհանրապես համարվում է որ միջին վիճակագրական եվրոպացու տարեկան ստացած ճառագայթման համարյա կեսը ռադիոակտիվ ռադոն գազի հետևանքով է: 
> Ռադոնը անհոտ, անհամ, անտեսանելի գազ է, որի հիմնական աղբյուրը հանդիսանում է գրունտը: Այն լինելով ազնիվ գազ ինքնին վտանգավոր չէ, այլ երբ այն հայտնվում է մեր շնչառական օրգաններում, ապա նրանից առաջացած դուստր իզոտոպները մեր թոքերում առաջացնում են ռադիոակտիվ քայքայումներ, որն էլ կարող է հանգեցնել թոքերի քաղցկեղի:
> Հետևաբար այն վայրերում որտեղ առկա է ուրանի->ռադիումի համեմատաբար մեծ կուտակումներ, ապա այնտեղի օդում մեծ է ռադոնի պարունակությունը և հետևաբար մեծ է նաև թոքերի քաղցկեղով հիվանդալու ռիսկը:
> Իսկ քանի որ ռադոնի հիմնական աղբյուրը գրունտն է, ապա երբ տվյալ տեղանքից հեռացնեն ուրանով->ռադիումով հարուստ գրունտը, հետևաբար օդում կպակասի ռադոնի քանակությունը:
> 
> ...


Ես քո ասած բանակիչն եմ,բայց երջանկությունից չեմ փայլում,ասածիդ համար:Ճիշտա հիմա ավելի հանգիստ եմ,գիտական բացատրությունիցդ հետո,բայց միևնույն է անհանգստացնող շատ բան կա:Հիմա շատ բան է խոսվում դրա մասին,որովհետև մեր հանքերում իրոք ուրան կա դա հաստատ,գտել են,ու շուտով կհանձնվեն շահագործման:Կան նորագույն սարքավորումներ,որոնք թույլ չեն տալիս միկրոէլեմենտների դուրս գալուն,համենայն դեպս մաքսիմում ապահովում են:

----------


## Askalaf

> Չեմ հասկանում, ուզում եք ասեք, որ բնության մեջ գտնվող ուրանը շատտտ ռադիոակտիվ ա: Ու ուզում եք ասեք, որ այդ նույն ուրանը հենց հիմա աղտոտում ա իրա գտնվելու տարածքը որոշակի շառավղող:
> Հիմա ինչ կապ ունի հանելու են դա, թե ոչ՞՞՞՞


Հարգելի Ֆրեյա,
Ուրանը (<sub>238</sub>U) ռադիոակտիվ մայրական տարր է, որից սերում են նրա դուստ տարրերը, իսկ թե շատ ռադիոակտիվ է թե քիչ, ապա դա կախված է նրա քանակությունից, եթե որևէ տեղ ուրանի քանակությունը շատ է ուրեմն տվյալ վայրում ռադիոակտիվությունը մեծ է։




> ասեմ ավելին Նագասակաի բնակիչները պետք է շնորհակալ լինեին որ երբ նրանց վրա գցեցին ատոմային բոմբ, այն փայթեց փաստորեն  ազատելով ուրանին ...


Հարգելի Grieg,
մենք խոսում ենք բնական ուրանի մասին, այլ ոչ թե հարստացված ուրանի որից ատոմային ռումբ են պատրաստում։




> ...բնական ուրանը որը միլիոնավոր տարիներ է թաղված է խորը, գետնի տակ.. վտանգավոր է դառնում երբ սկսում են այդ տարածքում հետազոտություններ կատարել էլ չեմ ասում երբ սկսումենք հանք շահագործել.. այ ետ դեպքում ապահովված է թե տարբեր տեսակի ուռուցքային հիվանդություններ թե խախտված գեներով ծնուննդեր..


Ես չեմ գրել որ խոր թաղված (էտ խոր ասվածն էլ հայտնի չէ, թե ինչքան է) ուրանի հանքի շահագործումը անվնաս է։
Ես գրել եմ, որ եթե ուրանի հանքը շահագործվի (այսինքն հանքանյութը տվյալ վայրից արդյունահանվի ու տեղափոխվի), ապա բնակիչները կազատվեն բնական ուրանից ու նրա ինքնակամ տրոհման հետևանքով առաջացող մյուս տարրերի վնասակար ներգործությունից։
Ես հիմա չգիտեմ թե ինչ որոնողական աշխատանքներ են կատարվում, բայց այդ հետազոտությունները ոչ մի կերպ վտանգավոր չեն տվյալ տեղանքի բնակիչների համար, ընդհակառակը նման հետազոտությունները կարող են բացահայտել, որ օրինակ տվյալ տեղանքի ռադիոակտիվ ֆոնը միջինից բարձր է կամ ընդհակառակը։




> Ես քո ասած բանակիչն եմ,բայց երջանկությունից չեմ փայլում,ասածիդ համար:Ճիշտա հիմա ավելի հանգիստ եմ,գիտական բացատրությունիցդ հետո,բայց միևնույն է անհանգստացնող շատ բան կա:Հիմա շատ բան է խոսվում դրա մասին,որովհետև մեր հանքերում իրոք ուրան կա դա հաստատ,գտել են,ու շուտով կհանձնվեն շահագործման:Կան նորագույն սարքավորումներ,որոնք թույլ չեն տալիս միկրոէլեմենտների դուրս գալուն,համենայն դեպս մաքսիմում ապահովում են:


Հարգելի Լուսաբեր,
կխնդրեի նախորոք չանհանգստանալ, քանի որ ուրան կա համարյա թե ամեն տեղ, մի տեղ աննշան, մի տեղ քիչ ավել, իսկ մի այլ տեղ այնքան մեծ է կուտակումը, որ դրան հանք են անվանում։ Եթե ձեզ մոտ իրոք ուրանի ինչ որ չափի կուտակում են գտել, ապա  իմ կարծիքով այն բավական չէ, որ նրա արդյունահանումը ձեռնտու  լինի։

----------


## Grieg

> Հարգելի Grieg,
> մենք խոսում ենք բնական ուրանի մասին, այլ ոչ թե հարստացված ուրանի որից ատոմային ռումբ են պատրաստում։


չհարստացված դեռ չի նշանակում անվտանգ




> Ես չեմ գրել որ խոր թաղված (էտ խոր ասվածն էլ հայտնի չէ, թե ինչքան է) ուրանի հանքի շահագործումը անվնաս է։
> Ես գրել եմ, որ եթե ուրանի հանքը շահագործվի (այսինքն հանքանյութը տվյալ վայրից արդյունահանվի ու տեղափոխվի), ապա բնակիչները կազատվեն բնական ուրանից ու նրա ինքնակամ տրոհման հետևանքով առաջացող մյուս տարրերի վնասակար ներգործությունից։
> Ես հիմա չգիտեմ թե ինչ որոնողական աշխատանքներ են կատարվում, բայց այդ հետազոտությունները ոչ մի կերպ վտանգավոր չեն տվյալ տեղանքի բնակիչների համար, ընդհակառակը նման հետազոտությունները կարող են բացահայտել, որ օրինակ տվյալ տեղանքի ռադիոակտիվ ֆոնը միջինից բարձր է կամ ընդհակառակը։


Էկո համակարգը  ինքնաղեկավարվող և ինքնավերակնգնվող է, իրան պետք չի "բուժել" ուրան հանելով, բնությունում ամեն ինչ փոխկապակցված է և ներդաշնակ..: 
ուրանի հանքերը իհարկե վնասակար են օրինակ հանքի պոչմաբարի  ռադիումը, ռադոնը, թորիումը  պոլոնիումը և այլն ,   հանքարդյունաբերողների ախորժակը հիմա շատ մեծ է և ուրանի հանք կարելի է սպասել շատ շուտով:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ուրանը վտանգավոր է. ծանր ու թեթեւ անել պետք չէ. ահավոր վտանգավոր է։

Ամեն ինչում էլ վտանգ կա. գիտե՞ք, գոլֆ խաղն ավելի վտանգավոր է քան լողը։

----------


## Askalaf

> չհարստացված դեռ չի նշանակում անվտանգ


Այո՛, բնական ուրանի կուտակումները տվյալ տեղանքում բարձր ռադիոատկիվ ֆոն են ապահովում:




> Էկո համակարգը  ինքնաղեկավարվող և ինքնավերակնգնվող է, իրան պետք չի "բուժել" ուրան հանելով, բնությունում ամեն ինչ փոխկապակցված է և ներդաշնակ..: 
> ուրանի հանքերը իհարկե վնասակար են օրինակ հանքի պոչմաբարի  ռադիումը, ռադոնը, թորիումը  պոլոնիումը և այլն ,   հանքարդյունաբերողների ախորժակը հիմա շատ մեծ է և ուրանի հանք կարելի է սպասել շատ շուտով:


Երկրակեղևի լիթոսֆերայի 20կմ–անոց շերտում կա մոտ 130000000000000 տոննա ուրան։ Ուրանի հիմնական պարունակությունը գտնվում է սիլիցիումով հարուստ թթու ապարներում։ Բնական ուրանը և նրա իզոտոպ թորիումը ունեն իրենց ռադիոակտիվ ընտանիքները.

Ուրան – U238 , որի կիսատրոհման պարբերությունը մոտ 4,5 x 1000000000 տարի էԹորիում – U232 , որի կիսատրոհման պարբերությունը մոտ 1,4 x 10000000000 տարի է

նրանց ինքնակամ տրոհումից առաջանում են բազմաթիվ ու բազմատեսակ քիմիական տարրեր։
Եթե Երկրակեղևի մի տեղում գոյություն ունեն ուրանի կուտակումներ, ապա տվյալ տեղում մենք կարող ենք գրանցել ռադիոակտիվ ֆոնի անոմալ արժեքներ, ռադիոակտիվ ռադոն գազի մեծ կոնցենտրացիա և այլն։ Այսինքն քո ասած էկոհամակարգի ինքնաղեկավարման ու ինքնակառավարման մեջ ես կասկած չունեմ, բայց այ նրա անոմալ դաշտերը ոչ միշտ են որ օգտակար ազդեցություն են ունենում նույն էկոհամակարգի մարդ արարածի վրա։

----------


## Grieg

Մեկնաբանություն
*Ուրանի հանքարդյունահանման և մշակման վտանգները
*
Ի պատասխան Հայաստանում ուրանի պաշարների շուրջ Ռուսաստանի հետաքրքրության մասին վերջերս հնչած լուրերի` կցանկանայի ներկայացնել դրա հետևանքների ճշմարիտ և իրական պատկերը, որպիսին սպասվում է Հայաստանին, եթե ուրանի հանքարդյունահանումն ու մշակումն իրականություն դառնան: Չնայած հստակ չէ, թե որքան ուրան կա Հայաստանում (խորհրդային բնագետներն այս քանակը ցածր էին գնահատում), այնուամենայնիվ, թվում է` ակտիվ հետաքրքրություն կա Հայաստանում ուրանի արդյունահանում սկսելու շուրջ: Կարիք չկա ասելու, որ Հայաստանի Կանաչների Միությունը, ինչպես նաև հանրությունն ընդհանուր առմամբ, դեմ են Հայաստանում ուրանի հանքարդյունահանմանը: Հաշվի առնելով Հայաստանի շատ փոքր տարածքը և տարիք առնող ատոմային էլեկտրակայանը, որը գործում է առանց ճառագայթման արձակման կամ շրջակա միջավայր արտանետումների ընդունելի վերահսկողության չափանիշների, ակնհայտ է, որ բացարձակապես ցանկալի չէ ավելացնել երկրի միջուկային ճառագայթման աղտոտվածությունը: 

Մյուս կողմից, եկեք համոզվենք, որ հասկանում ենք, որ ուրանի արդյունահանումն ու մշակումը Հայաստանում երկրին ՉԵՆ դարձնելու ՙատոմային էներգիայի խաղաղ շահագործման ամբողջական ցիկլի՚ տերը, ինչպես փորձում է մեզ համոզել Ատոմային էներգիայի Ռուսաստանի Դաշնային գործակալության (Ռոսատոմի) ղեկավար Սերգեյ Կիրիյենկոն: Ատոմային վառելիքը ինչպես քաղաքացիական, այնպես էլ ռազմական նպատակներով օգտագործելու համար արդյունահանման և մշակման փուլերից հետո, կարիք կա հաջորդիվ ուրանը հարստացնելու: Այսպիսով, Հայաստանն ամեն դեպքում ստիպված է լինելու միջուկային վառելիք ներկրել իր ծերացող ատոմակայանը շահագործելու համար: 

Այժմ, քանի որ միջուկային ճառագայթման ուռուցքածին և մուտագեն հատկությունները լավ հայտնի են, կցանկանայի համառոտ ամփոփել հենց ուրանի հանքարդյունահանման և մշակման ճառագայթմանը հատուկ ձևերն ու վտանգները:

*Ուրանի հանքարդյունահանման վտանգները*

Բաց հանքարդյունահանման ժամանակ, երբ հեռացվում է հողածածկույթը, ինչպես նաև փակ հանքահանության դեպքում, ոչ հանքաքարային տարածքներում թունելներ փորելիս, մեծ ծավալով անպետք հանքաքար (հանքանյութ չպարունակող հանքաքար) է արտադրվում: Այսպես կոչված անպետք հանքաքարի կույտերը, սովորական քարերի համեմատ, ռադիոիզոտոպների ավելացված խտություն են պարունակում: Անպետք հանքաքարի մյուս մասն էլ պարունակում է հանքանյութ, որը չափազանց ցածրորակ է մշակելու համար: Այս բոլոր կույտերը վտանգում են մարդկանց և բնությունըª իրենց արձակած ռադոնային գազի և տեղումներից առաջացած ջրի արտահոսքի պատճառով, որը պարունակում է ռադիոակտիվ և թունավոր նյութեր: Ավելին, հանքը շահագործելու ժամանակ ջուրը դուրս հանելու համար պոմպերով մեծ քանակությամբ աղտոտված ջուր է դուրս մղվում և բաց թողնվում գետերն ու լճերը: Երբ հանքը փակվելուց հետո պոմպերը կանգնեցվում են, ջրի մակարդակի բարձրացման հետևանքով ստորգետնյա և վերգետնյա ջրերի աղտոտման վտանգ է առաջանում: 

Հանքահանողների վրա փոշին ու ռադոն գազն ազդեցություն են ունենում երեք ճանապարհով.
ռադիումը (ուրանի քայքայումից առաջացող ալֆա ճառագայթող նյութ, որի կիսատրոհման պարբերությունը 1600 տարի է) շնչելու/կուլ տալու, նաև ռադոն գազը և ռադոնի երկրորդային մասնիկները շնչելու միջոցով,	արտաքին ճառագայթման միջոցով (գամմա ճառագայթում ուրանի հանքաքարից, ալֆա ճառագայթում ռադոն գազից և այլն),	ուրանի հանքանյութի փոշին շնչելու միջոցով:
Օրինակ, ռադիումը ներծծվում է աղիքներ և անցնում է ոսկորին, որտեղ կարող է արյան կամ ոսկորների քաղցկեղ առաջացնել: Նաև ուրանն ինքնին խիստ ռադիոակտիվ է ու թունավոր: 

Ուրանի հանքահանների և հանքին ու մշակման վայրերին մոտ ապրող բնակչության առողջության մասին անցյալ ու ներկա արձանագրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ հանքերի ճառագայթումն ու մշակման պոչանքները քաղցկեղի համաճարակներ են առաջացնում ինչպես հանքերում աշխատողների, այնպես էլ հանքերի ու պոչանքների շրջակա բնակչության մոտ, մասնավորապես կոկորդի, թոքերի, լյարդի ու ոսկորների քաղցկեղ, ինչպես նաև լեյկոզ (արյան քաղցկեղ): Օրինակ. ՙԻնչպես ցույց է տալիս Դաշնային կառավարության` բնիկների հետազոտության առաջատար մարմնի կատարած ուսումնասիրությունը, Ավստրալիայի ամենամեծ ուրանի հանքավայրի մոտ ապրող աբորիգենների մոտ քաղցկեղի դեպքերը գրեթե երկու անգամ գերազանցում են ակնկալված մակարդակը՚ (Սիդնեյ, Մորնինգ Հերալդ, Morning Herald, 2006թ. նոյեմբերի 23): Մեկ այլ օրինակ. ՙ1940-ականներից 1960-ական թվականներին Նավախոյում գյուղատնտեսությունից Արիզոնայի Քով ընդ Ռեդ Վելլիի (Cove and Red Valley) ուրանի հանքավայր աշխատանքի տեղափոխված 1500 տղամարդկանցից 1112 հանքագործներ կամ նրանց ընտանիքները կառավարությունից փոխհատուցում են պահանջել թոքերի քաղցկեղի և ճառագայթումից առաջացած այլ հիվանդությունների համար (ՙՄիջուկային խելագարություն՚, Հելեն Քալդիքոթ, Nuclear Madness, by Helen Caldicott): Պետք է նաև նկատի ունենալ, որ հանքերում հաճախ տեղի են ունենում արտահոսքեր և կանոնների այլ խախտումներ, այնպես որ կարող է նույնիսկ այնպես ստացվել, որ հանքագործներն ուրանով աղտոտված ջուր խմեն, ինչպես տեղի է ունեցել Ավստրալիայի Ջաբիլուկա հանքում: Եվ վերջապես, հաշվի առեք ուրանի հանքահանության ժառանգությունը. ՙՏաջիկիստանում ուրանի հանքահանությունից ավելի քան մեկ տասնամյակ անց երկիրն ի վերջո դեմուդեմ է կանգնում իր միջուկային ժառանգությանը: Մասնագետները հաշվում են, որ երկրի հյուսիսում թաղված է շուրջ 55 միլիոն տոննա ուրանի թափոն` առաջացնելով հսկայական էկոլոգիական վտանգ: Թափոններն իրենց վնասակար բնույթը կարող են պահպանել հարյուրավոր տարիներ: Դրանք անվտանգ դարձնելու համար կարիք կա այնպիսի տեխնոլոգիաների, որպիսիք Տաջիկիստանն ուղղակի չունի՚ (Պատերազմի և խաղաղության լուսաբանման ինստիտուտ, Միջին Ասիայի լուսաբանման տեղեկագիր, International War & Peace Reporting (IWPR, London), Reporting Central Asia Bulletin No.394, 2005թ. հուլիս)£ 
*
Ուրանի մշակման պոչանքների վտանգը* 
Բաց կամ փակ եղանակով արդյունահանված ուրանի հանքաքարը ջարդվում է, և ուրանը քաղվում մշակման գործարանում: Սա քիմիական գործարան է, որը կառուցվում է հանքաքարից ուրան դուրս բերելու համար: Մեծամասամբ, որպես քաղման միջոց օգտագործվում է ծծմբաթթուն, սակայն կիրառվում է նաև ալկալային քաղման եղանակը: Քաղման ժամանակ հանքաքարից դուրս է բերվում ոչ միայն ուրան, այլև մի շարք այլ բաղադրամասեր, ինչպիսիք են մոլիբդենը, վանադիումը, սելենը, երկաթը, կապարը և արսենը (մկնդեղը), և ուրեմն, քաղումից հետո ուրանը պետք է առանձնացվի ստացված լուծույթից: Մշակումից ստացված վերջնական արդյունքը, որին սովորաբար անվանում են ՙդեղին թխվածք՚ (U3O8, խառնուրդների հետ միասին), փաթեթավորվում է և տեղափոխվում տակառներով: Ի վերջո, առաջանում է մեծ քանակությամբ ռադիոակտիվ աղտոտված աղբ` պոչանքը, որը պետք է դուրս բերվի: Սովորաբար ուրանի հանքամշակման պոչանքները որպես տիղմ տեղափոխվում/թափվում են հատուկ կույտերում կամ ավազաններում: Տիպիկ մասնաբաժնով ստացվում է 0.1% ուրան, իսկ հանքանյութ պարունակող հանքաքարի 99.9%-ը մնում է որպես աղբ/պոչանք: 
Բացի դուրս բերված ուրանի մասնաբաժնից, այս տիղմը պարունակում է հանքաքարի մնացած բոլոր բաղկացուցիչները: Քանի որ այնպիսի երկար քայքավող նյութեր, ինչպիսիք են թորիում-230-ը (գամմա ճառագայթող նյութ` 80,000 տարվա կիսատրոհման պարբերությամբ) և ռադիում-226-ը չեն հեռացվում, այս տիղմը պահպանում է հանքանյութի սկզբնական ռադիոակտիվության 85%-ը: Ուրանի պոչանքներում պարունակվող ռադիոնուկլիդներն արձակում են 20-100 անգամ ավելի գամմա ճառագայթում, քան բնական ստորգետնյա գոյացությունները` հանքավայրի մակերեսին: Պոչանքների ռադիում-226-ը շարունակաբար քայքայվում է ռադոն-222 ռադիոակտիվ գազի, որի քայքայումից առաջացած նյութը շնչելը կարող է թոքերի քաղցկեղ առաջացնել: Ռադոնի որոշակի քանակ շարունակաբար արտահոսում է թափոնակույտից: Ռադոնի արտանետումները մեծ վտանգ են ներկայացնում նույնիսկ ուրանի հանքերի փակումից հետո: Քանի որ ռադոնն արագորեն տարածվում է քամու միջոցով, մեծ թվով մարդիկ հավելյալ ճառագայթման չափաբաժիններ են ստանում: Բացի այդ, ուրանի մշակման պոչանքները, որոնք թափվում են տիղմի կույտերում կամ ավազաններում, չափազանց վտանգավոր են: Օրինակ, ՙՀողի մահաբեր փլուզումները կարող են ռադիոակտիվ աղտոտում տարածել հարավային Ղրղըզստանի մեծ մասում: Ղրղըզստանի բնապահպանական պաշտոնյաներն ահազանգում են, որ անակնկալ սողանքները սպառնում են ռադոակտիվ ճառագայթմամբ թունավորել Ֆերգանայի դաշտավայրի լայնածավալ հատվածներ: Անձրևներից առաջացած սողանքներն ամենամյա պատահարներ են: Սակայն այս տարի սողանքներն անսովոր կերպով ծանր են եղել, դրանց առաջացրած ցեխաշերտերն ավելի են վատթարանում վերջին տասնամյակում իրականացված լեռնալանջերի անտառահատումների պատճառով: Վերլուծաբաններն այժմ վախենում են, որ Մայլուու-Սուու քաղաքի` մոտ 30 տարի առաջ մոռացության մատնված ուրանի հանքի թունավոր թափոնները կարող են լվացվել-տարվել ցեխի հեղեղով՚ (Պատերազմի և խաղաղության լուսաբանման ինստիտուտ, International War & Peace Reporting (IWPR), 2003թ. մայիսի 5):
Տեխնիկական սահմանափակումների պատճառով, հանքաքարում առկա ուրանի ամբողջ քանակը հնարավոր չէ դուրս բերել: Ուստի, այս տիղմը պարունակում է նաև հանքաքարում ի սկզբանե առկա ուրանի 5-10%-ը: 

Բացի այդ, այս տիղմը պարունակում է ծանր մետաղներ և այլ վնասակար նյութեր, ինչպիսին օրինակ արսենն է (մկնդեղ), ինչպես նաև մշակման գործընթացում օգտագործված քիմիական ռեակտիվներ/հակազդակներ: Ավելին, պոչամբարի բաղադրությունը գտնվում է գեոքիմիական անհավասարակշռության մեջ, ինչը հանգեցնում է շրջակա միջավայրի համար հավելյալ վտանգներ առաջացնող տարբեր ռեակցիաների: Օրինակ, չոր վայրերում թունավոր նյութեր պարունակող աղերը կարող են պոչամբարի մակերևույթ բարձրանալ, որտեղ կենթարկվեն էռոզիայի: Եթե հանքաքարը հանքային հրաքար (FeS2) է պարունակում, ապա տեղումների և թթվածնի հետ շփման դեպքում տիղմի ներսում ձևավորվում է ծծմբաթթու: Այս թթուն բերում է թունավոր թափոնների, այդ թվում ռադիոիզոտոպերի ինքնաբերաբար քաղման և շարունակական արտահոսի: Հարյուր հազարավոր տարիներ անց պոչանքների ռադիոակտիվությունը, ուստի և դրանց ռադոնային արձակումը կթուլանան այնքան, որ կսահմանափակվեն միայն մնացորդային ուրանի պարունակությամբ: 
*
Ամփոփում*
Հարկ է լիովին բացառել ուրանի հանքահանությունն ու մշակումը Հայաստանում: Ո°չ ՀՀ կառավարության անդամները, ո°չ էլ Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավորներն իրավունք չունեն նման որոշում կայացնելու, որը կոտնահարի կյանքի և առողջության մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքները և կոչնչացնի շրջակա միջավայրը: Ժողովուրդը, մասնավորապես հանքահանման ենթակա շրջանի (այս դեպքում Սյունիքի) բնակիչները, որոնք վճարելու են հանքահանության բարձր գինը, պիտի հնարավորություն ունենան որոշելու` արդյոք արդյունահանե±լ ուրանը, թե± ոչ: Հենց հանքարդյունահանման շրջանների բնակիչներն են, որ զրկվելու են առողջ բնակելի տարածքից և գյուղատնտեսությունից ստացվող կայուն կենսամիջոցներից: Տուժելու է նաև Հայաստանի բնակչության մնացած մասը` հանքի ռադիոակտիվ փոշու տարածումից, ռադոն գազից և ուրանի մշակման պոչամբարներից, երբ տիղմային պոչանքնի մակերեսը ավազանում չորանա: Այսպիսով, որոշումների կայացման գործընթացում անպայման պետք է հաշվի առնվի ժողովրդի կամքը: 

Վերջապես, հաշվի առեք Միջին Ասիայում միջուկային հարստացման հնարավորություններ հիմնելու քաղաքական ռիսկը, որտեղ ներթափանցում են մահմեդական ծայրահեղականները և որտեղ Ռուսաստանը որոշակի վերահսկողություն ունի այսօր, բայց անպայման չէ, որ ունենա վաղը (օրինակ, Չեչնիան, Վրաստանը և այլն): Հարստացման գործարանն արտադրում է միջուկային վառելիք, որը կարող է օգտագործվել ինչպես խաղաղ, այնպես էլ ռազմական նպատակով (որպես զենք): 

Առաջարկվող գործողություններ
Կոչ ենք անում Հայաստանի ժողովրդին, բնապահպանական կազմակերպություններին, մարդու իրավունքների կազմակերպություններին և զանգվածային լրատվամիջոցներին բողոքել և դիմադրել ուրանի հանքարդյունահանման մասին ՀՀ Կառավարության հնարավոր որոշմանը: Նման հանքարդյունահանմանը վերաբերող ցանկացած փորձաքննություն և հետազոտություն պետք է անցկացվի անկախ փորձագետների մասնակցությամբ, և պետք է ամբողջությամբ հաշվարկվեն մարդկանց ու բնությանը հասցվելիք վնասները: 

Կոչ ենք անում հայկական սփյուռքի կառույցներին, արտերկրյա ու միջազգային բնապահպանական կազմակերպություններին ամեն կերպ օժանդակել հայաստանյան քաղաքացիական հասարակությանն ու բնապահպաններին` Հայաստանում ուրանի արդյունահանումն ու մշակումը կանխելու համար: 

Կոչ ենք անում Հայաստանի կառավարությանը ներդրումներ կատարել (կամ ներդրողներ գտնել) արևից և քամուց ուժանյութ (էներգիա) ստանալու համար, ինչն ուժանյութի զորեղ և կայուն աղբյուր կլինի, երկրում կստեղծի երկարաժամկետ աշխատատեղեր և կնպաստի Հայաստանում ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաների զարգացմանը:

Անն Անահիտ Շիրինեան-Օրլանդո 
Նյու Ջերսի, ԱՄՆ, հունվար 2009թ.
Անգլերենից թարգմանությունը` Արփինե Գալֆայանի
Տեսակետ-ՄԻԺԻ, N 29, հոկտեմբեր 2009

----------

Tig (28.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (28.10.2009)

----------


## 4a4

հա ինչ եք մտացում,բացի ճառագայտումից նեռվեռ եք քայքայում մեկա ետե վորոշել են աննելու են...

----------


## 4a4

ժողովուրդ բայց ետե իրոք հայաստանում չի մշակվի ապա վնաս շատ քիչ կլինի....գոննե տենց կլինի չարյաց պոքրագույն

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Բնապահպանները չեն բացառում, որ ուրանի արտահոսք կլինի*

ՄԱՅԻՍ 16, 2011
Բնապահպաններն ահազանգում են, որ հեղինակություն վայելող ռուսական «Горный журнал» ռուսական գիտական պարբերականի 2007թ. 6-րդ համարում հրապարակած հոդվածն ապացուցում է, որ Հայաստանի ուրանի պաշարները այժմ հիմնականում գտնվում են տարբեր արտասահմանյան ընկերությունների կողմից շահագործվող պղնձի, մոլիբդենի և ոսկու հանքավայրերի տարածքում:

Բնապահպաններն այս պարագայում չեն բացառում, որ ցանկացած պահի կարող է լինել ուրանի արտահոսք:

Հոդվածում առանձնացված է մասնավորապես՝ անտառային հանքերևակումը, որը տեղակայված է Մարմարիկ գետի ավազանում, հարակից է Մեղրաձորի ոսկու, Հանքավանի պղնձամոլիբդենային հանքավայրերին, գտնվում է Մարմարիկի խորը բեկվածքի երկարությամբ: Իսկ Սյունիքի ուրանի պաշարները սերտ կապված են Քաջարանի պղնձամոլիբդենային հանքավայրի հետ :

Գ. Պ. Ալոյանի «Հայաստանի ռադիոակտիվ հումքի ռեսուրսային պոտենցիալը և նրա յուրացման հեռանկարները» հոդվածի համաձայն, որը արտատպվել է «ԷկոԼուր» տեղեկատվական կայքում,  ուրանի պաշարներ կան Հայաստանի 34 հանքերևակումներում և հանքավայրերում:

Լեռնաձոր գյուղի հարևանությամբ գտնվող Փխրուտի հանքավայրը, որը վերջերս  ընտրվել էր ուրանի հետախուզման աշխատանքների համար ամենամեծը չի. նրանում ուրանի պաշարները գնահատվում են 20 հազար տոննա: Ամենաշատն անտառային հանքավայրում ուրանի կանխատեսվող պաշարներն են, որոնք գնահատվում են 30-40 հազար տոննա:  Վեդու երևակումները գնահատվում են 10-15 հազար տոննա, Անդիի հանքավայրինը'  5-10 հազար տոննա, իսկ Վայքի երևակումները՝ 20-30 հազար տոննա:
«Չնայած ՀՀ էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարարության հայտարարությանը, որ Հայաստանում ուրանի պաշարները հաշվված չեն, և հնարավոր է, որ ուրան ընդհանրապես չկա, պարզվում է, որ պաշարներ կան, և նրանք կազմում են 100 հազար տոննայից ոչ պակաս, այն էլ գործող հանքավայրերում, իսկ ուրանը չի հարցնի, թե գիտե՞ք դուք լիցենզիա ունեք ոսկու կամ մոլիբդենի արտահանման համար, ուղղակի դուրս կգա՝ ռադիացիայի ենթարկելով շրջապատը»,- www.hra.am -ի հետ զրույցում անհանգստություն հայտնեց «ԷկոԼուր» տեղեկատվական ՀԿ-ի նախագահ Ինգա Զարաֆյանը:

Հոդվածում նշված են ոչ միայն ուրանի կանխատեսվող պաշարները, այլ նաև քարտեզագրական տվյալները, որոնք կարող են օգնել Հայաստանում ուրանի որոնողական աշխատանքներով զբաղվող «Հայ-ռուսական լեռնահանքային կազմակերպությանը» հետախուզման աշխատանքների վայրի ընտրության հարցում:

ՀՀ Էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարարության մամուլի քարտուղար Լուսինե Հարությունյանը մեզ հայտնեց, որ իրենք չեն հետևում ամեն մի նման հոդվածի, պարզապես, երբ իրենց հուզող հարցեր են տալիս՝ գրավոր տեսքով, պատասխանում են:

«Մենք միայն մի հարցում ենք ստացել «ԷկոԼուր»-ի կողմից, որն առնչվում էր Վայոց Ձորում Ամուլսարի ոսկեբեր քվարցիտների հանքավայրին, որին տվել ենք արդեն պաշտոնական պատասխան»,- ասում է Հարությունյանը:

«Էկոլուր»-ին տրված պաշտոնական պատասխանի մեջ ասվում է, որ հանքի շահագործման լիցենզիան տրվել է «Գեոթիմ» ՓԲ ընկերությանը 2009թ.-ին, որի տնօրեն Հայկ Ալոյանը նախարարությանը հայտնել է, որ Ամուլսարի հանքավայրում հետախուզական աշխատանքների ընթացքում կատարվել է մոտ 3500 նմուշարկում, որոնց լաբորատոր փորձարկումներն իրականացվել են կանադական ALSChemex ընկերության կողմից: Արդյունքում պարզ է դարձել, որ ուրանը քիչ քանակությամբ է այդ վայրում տարածված՝ ռադիոակտիվ օգտակար հանածոյի պարունակությունը կազմել է առավելագույնը 0.002%:

«Նախարարությունն ինքը ոչ մի ուսումնասիրություն չի անում ու պետության անվտանգությունը վստահում է մի կազմակերպության, որը դեռ նոր պետք է գործի ու պարզ էլ չի արդյոք կարելի՞ է վստահել նրանց, թե ուրանը այդտեղ որքան տոկոս է կազմում, այն դեպքում երբ նույն հոդվածում գրված է, որ այնտեղ պաշարները կազմում են 0,025-0,03 %, իսկ նախարարության պատասանի մեջ նշված է 0.002%: Ամեն դեպքում, որքան էլ քիչ տոկոսով լինի, արտահոսքի դեպքում միևնույն է տարածքը ռադիացիայի է ենթարկվելու»,- ասում է Զարաֆյանը:

Ինգա Զարաֆյանը պնդում է, որ նախարարությունը պետք է հստակ քարտեզ կազմի և ուսումնասիրի արդեն գործող հանքավայրերը:

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/am/point-of-view/2011/05/16/uran

----------

Tig (17.05.2011)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

http://anti-atom.ru/ab/node/956

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Հայաստանի հյուսիսից հարավ մոտ 400 կմ է, արևմուտքից արևելք մոտ 300 կմ, ուրանի 1հա-անոց  հանք շահագործելու համար մեկուսացվում է 25-30 կմ շառավղով տարածք՝ անվտանգության նկատառումներով, իսկ ուրանի հանքաքարի նախնական մշակումը  իրականացվում է  ընդերքում 50-100 մ խորությամբ տեղակայված հատուկ լաբորատորիաներում… 
Կարծում եմ Հայաստանում նման մասշտաբի մեկուսացումները ուղղակի խելահեղություն կլինեն, առանց այդ էլ  29 հզ կմ քառակուսին շատ մեծ չի…իսկ նման կառույցներ ունենալը  չափազանց թանկ հաճույք կլինի մեր տնտեսության համար: Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ հանքերը շահագործեն, կամ եթե արդեն շահագործվում են, ուրեմն  :Bad:   ԱՐՄԱԳԵԴՈՆ  :Think:

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Ամուլսար. վտանգավոր ուրանի և թանկարժեք ոսկու պաշար*

ՀՈԿՏԵՄԲԵՐ 24, 2011

«Գեոթիմ» ընկերության ներկայացուցիչներն ասում են, որ Ամուլսարից միայն ոսկի են ուզում, իսկ բնապահպանները շարունակում են պնդել, որ այդ նույն հանքում գտնվող 70 տոննայից ավելի ուրանը տարածաշրջանը ռադիացիայի ենթարկելուց հաշվի չի առնի իրենք ոսկի՞ են ուզում, թե՞ այլ բան:

«Արևորդի» բնապահպանական փառատոնի շրջանակներում ցուցադրվեց «Ամուլսար' ոսկու տենդ» ֆիլմը, բնապահպանները ներկայացրեցին իրենց մտահոգությունները, որոնց հետ «Գեոթիմ» ընկերության ներկայացուցիչը չհամաձայնեց:

Ամուլսարը գտնվում է Երևանից 170 կմ հեռավորության վրա' երկու մարզերի' Վայոց Ձորի և Սյունիքի սահմանին: Ամուլսարի տարածքում աճում են 248 տեսակի բույսեր, որոնցից 6-ը գրանցված են Հայաստանի Կարմիր գրքում: Ապրում են 60 տեսակ կաթնասուն կենդանիներ, 12 տեսակ սողուններ, 2 տեսակ երկկենցաղներ և 5 տեսակ           ձկներ: Բնապահպանները նախ մտահոգված են ոսկու հանքավայրի շահագործան պատճառով այս ամենի վերացման վտանգով:

Ամուլսարի մոտ երկու ջրամբար կա՝ Կեչուտինը և  Ամուլսարից 2 կմ հեռավորության վրա գտնվող Սպանդարյանի ջրամբարը, որը Հայաստանի 2-րդ ամենախոշոր ջրամբարն է' 257 միլիոն խորանարդ մետր տարողությամբ։

«Նաև շատ վտանգավոր ենք համարում հանքավայրի շահագործումը Ջերմուկ առողջարանային համալիրի ու շրջակա 6000-ից ավելի բնակչության համար, որը Ամուլսարի գագաթից ընդամենը 12 կմ հեռավորության վրա է գտնվում»,- ասում է «Էկոլուր» տեղեկատվական ՀԿ նախագահ Ինգա Զարաֆյանը:

Բնապահպանները հիշեցնում են, որ Ջերմուկը միջազգային առողջարան է: Ջրավազանը, որտեղ ձևավորվում են բուժիչ ջրերը, հիդրոլոգիական արգելավայրի կարգավիճակ ունի և մտնում է Հայաստանի հատուկ պահպանվող տարածքների ցանցի մեջ: Այստեղ ներդրումներ են կատարվում' ուղղված տուրիզմի, առողջարանային-հանքաջրաբուժական հաստատությունների ցանցի  զարգացմանը:

Հանքավայրը շահագործելու համար «Գեոթիմ» ընկերությունից պաշտոնապես հայտարարեցին, որ օգտագործելու են տարրալուծող հեղուկ՝ ցիանիդ, որը վնասակար է առողջության համար: Բացի այդ, շահագործման ընթացքում պայթեցման աշխատանքներից հետո՝  մի քանի րոպե անց, փոշին նստելու է շրջակա տարածքներում, որը ևս վտանգավոր է.
«Հանքավայրի շահագործման արդյունքում կառաջանա կապար, որը ազդում է նյարդային ու արյունատար համակարգերի վրա ու կունենանք բարձր մահացություն այդ տարածքում, ինչպես նաև՝ թերզարգացում կարող է առաջացնել: Բացի այդ, ոսկու հանքավայրից  առաջացած ցիանիդները շնչառական մեծ խնդիրներ են առաջացնում. այդ մանր փոշին մինչև 30կմ տեղաշարժվում է, կուտակվում է բույսերի մեջ, անցնում է կենդանական շղթային ու անմիջապես հասնում մեզ»,- ահազանգում է Քնարիկ Գրիգորյանը՝  «Հայ կանայք հանուն առողջության և առողջ շրջակա միջավայրի» ՀԿ-ի էլոլոգիական առողջության բաժնի աշխատակիցը:   

Երկրաբան Ռուբեն Յադոյանը նշեց, որ մինչև այսօր չի շահագործվել մի հանքավայր, որը չի ազդել շրջակա միջավայրի վրա՝ որքան էլ առաջնորդվեն միջազգային ստանդարտներով:

«Հանքավայրի նույնիսկ բաց շահագործման պայմաններում դուք չեք գնահատել ակնհայտ ռիսկերը: Հանքավայրի շահագործման արդյունքում դուրս մնացած թունավոր նյութերի մասով ոչ մի կոնկրետ քայլեր չեք մշակել ձեր նախնական ծրագրերի մեջ ու հաշվի չեք առել, որ Ջերմուկը շատ նուրբ 6-7 հանքավայրերի միացություն է, որը  մի թեթև  ցնցումից կարող է իր ճանապարհը փոխել»,- Յադոյանն իր անհանգստությունը փոխանցեց հանքը շահագործել պատրաստվող ընկերության սոցիալական հարցերով մենեջեր Արմեն Ստեփանյանին:

Ֆիլմի հեղինակների տվյալներով՝ հանքաքարի մեկ տոննայի մեջ 1 գրամ ոսկու պարունակության դեպքում (թվերը' Lydian International-ի) տարածքում կմնա 70 միլիոն տոննա թափոն, իսկ հանքավայրի շահագործումից հետո կունենանք լցակույտերի տակ թաղված 420 հա տարածք: «Լիդիան ինթերնեյշնլ»-ը Ամուլսարի պաշարները գնահատում է 70 տոննա:

Արմեն Ստեփանյանը նշեց, որ իրենք ոչ մի վտանգ չեն տեսնում ու դեռ շարունակում են հետազոտական աշխատանքները։ Նա չմանրամասնեց, թե ի՞նչ են անելու հանքավայրի շահագործումից առաջացած թափոնների հետ կամ բնակիչների մոտ առողջական խնդիրներ առաջանալու դեպքում:

Ընկերության՝ շրջակա միջավայրի վրա ազդեցության գնահատականում չի նշվում, որ հանքավայրի շահագործման հետևանքով հնարավոր է'   շրջակա միջավայրի ջրային պաշարների աղտոտում: Շեշտվում է միայն՝ տարածքի ջրերում չեն հայտնաբերվել մետաղներ, որոնց պարունակությունը գերազանցում է սահմանային թույլատրելի չափանիշները:
Իսկ ուրանի առկայության մասին Ստեփանյանը նշեց, որ շատ չնչին տոկոսով են հայտնաբերել ու անկեղծ զարմացավ. «Ինչքա~ն կարելի է խոսել ուրանի մասին: Մենք հողի նմուշները ուղարկվել են Չեխիա, չափվել են ռադիացիան ու բավարարում են ամենախիստ պահանջներին։ Երկու շաբաթ առաջ կառավարությունից, Միջուկային անվտանգության պետական կոմիտեից այցելել են, վերցրել նմուշներ ու կատարել չափումներ, սպասում ենք այդ տվյալներին»։

www.hra.am -ի  հարցին՝ արդյոք բացառում են, որ ուրան ընդհանրապես կա հանքավայրում ու դա կարող է ազդել բնակչության կյանքի վրա, Ստեփանյանը հրաժարվեց  պատասխանել:

Հիշեցնենք, որ 2007թ. ռուսական «Горный Журнал» գիտական պարբերականում հրապարակված Գ.Պ. Ալոյանի «Հայաստանի ռադիոակտիվ հումքի ռեսուրսային պոտենցիալը և նրա յուրացման հեռանկարները» հոդվածի՝ Ամուլսարում ուրանի միջին պարունակությունը լայնորեն տատանվում է հազարերորդականից մինչև 0,5 %: Ամուլսարի երևակման 5 տարածքներում մոտավորապես հաշվարկվել է 76 տոննա ուրան: Իսկ հաշվի առնելով ուրանի առկայությունը թորիումի տարածքում' ընդհանուր պաշարները կարող են գնահատվել 100 տոննա:

«Գեոթիմ» ընկերության ղեկավարներն ամբողջությամբ հերքում են հոդվածի գիտական արժեքը:

Այս հարցով պետական մարմիններից պատասխանատու է ՀՀ էներգետիկայի և բնական  պաշարների նախարարությունը, որի պաշտոնական պատասխանի համաձայն՝ փորձանմուշներում ուրան չի հայտնաբերվել։ Նախարարությունն իր պատասխանում հղում է կատարել ոչ թե իր սեփական հետազոտություններին, այլ «Lydian International»-ի' այսինքն շահագրգիռ կողմի պատվերով արված հետազոտություններին:

Ամուլսարի նախագծի ներդրողների թվում, «Էկոլուր» տեղեկատվական ՀԿ տվյալների համաձայն, կան երկու ազդեցիկ ֆինանսական ինստիտուտներ' Համաշխարհային բանկի ընկերությունների խմբի մեջ մտնող Միջազգային ֆինանսական կորպորացիան և Վերակառուցման և զարգացման եվրոպական բանկը:

Աբյուրը՝http://www.hra.am/am/point-of-view/2011/10/24/amulsar

----------

cold skin (27.10.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (27.10.2011), Tig (27.10.2011), Varzor (30.10.2019), ՆանՍ (27.10.2011)

----------

